# أنا قد غلبت العالم !! حوار هادئ حول الصلب



## ياسر الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

حين تتشعب الهموم بالناس
كان هم يسوع 
أن يصنع الحادين عن الطريق 
أثمارا تليق بالتوبة
تنجيهم من الغضب الآتى
لكنها سنة التدافع بين الخير والشر ,والحق والباطل 
فأراد الباطل دوما أن يقتلع حقا جاء به يسوع الناصرى !
حاولوا صد الناس قولا فلم يفلحوا
فقد كانت صولة الحق قوية فتية
فأرادوها فعلا وعملا ( صلبا )
فهل نجحوا
ذاك ماأردت 
هل نجح أعداء يسوع أن يعلقوه على خشبة ؟
هل استطاع أعداء المسيح أن يصلبوه ؟


----------



## miraam (19 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هل نجح أعداء يسوع أن يعلقوه على خشبة ؟
> هل استطاع أعداء المسيح أن يصلبوه ؟


 
*من هم اعداء المسيح ؟؟؟؟ *

*السيد المسيح ليس له اعداء من البشر الله يحب الجميع و يريد ان الجميع يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون .... السيد المسيح سفك دمه على الصليب ليخلصنا جميعا يخلص كل انسان سواء المؤمنين به او الغير مؤمنين به لم يفرق بين من صلبوه و من تبعوه لان الخلاص كان للكل ..... لذلك فالسيد المسيح و هو على الصليب غفر لجميع صالبيه لانه جاء لهدف الفداء بجانب اهداف اخرى لكن الرئيسى هو سفك الدم و الفداء و كتير من الذين صلبوا السيد المسيح آمنوا به بعد ذلك و اصبحوا قديسين كبار مثل قائد المائه مثلا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يناير 2012)

هل صلب المسيح؟
نعم تخبرنا البشارات الأربعه والتاريخ والتقليد الميلم لنا أن المسيح صلب.
هل كان ذلك رغما عنه؟
اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك  له خطية اعظم يو 19: 11
لهذا يحبني الاب لاني اضع نفسي لاخذها ايضا* 18   ليس احد ياخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي لي سلطان ان اضعها و لي سلطان ان اخذها  ايضا هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي* يو 10: 17 ، 18


----------



## miraam (19 يناير 2012)

*معلش انا جيت تانى *
*تعرف يا ياسر المشكله ان انتم فاكرين ان الله زينا كدا فيه ناس بيحبهم و فيه ناس بيكرههم و فيه ناس بتوعه و فيه ناس اعدائه ..... الله الى هو السيد المسيح يعنى  بيحبنا كلنا و كلنا اولاده و صنعة يديه بالعكس الله يشفق على الخطاه فالسيد المسيح يقول "لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى " " لم آتى لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبه " ياريت تشوفوا الله الحنون المحب لانه جميل جدا .... يعنى بجد انا استغربت الموضوع الى كنت كاتب فيه ان المسيح مبتهج من العلا و هو يرى جهل الناس حتى لو انك تعتقد ان المسيح نبى او رسول فالانبياء و الرسول الذين يعملون بروح الله لا يمكن ان يبتهجوا لجهل الناس بلعكس من محبتهم بيشفقوا على الجهله المتسلط عليهم ابليس *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هل صلب المسيح؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > هل صلب المسيح؟
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2012)

> فأرادوها فعلا وعملا ( صلبا )
> فهل نجحوا
> ذاك ماأردت
> هل نجح أعداء يسوع أن يعلقوه على خشبة ؟
> هل استطاع أعداء المسيح أن يصلبوه ؟


*ليس لك سلطان على البتة ان لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق
هكذا قال يسوع لبيلاطس
الامر ان تستمر المؤامرة ضد يسوع ويصلب قد خرج من فوق
ولو لم يسمح المسيح ان يتم لن يموت
لى سلطان ان اخذها ولى سلطان ان اضعها هذة الوصية قبلتها من ابى
ونفس القائل قال الستم تعلمون انى اقدر ان اطلب من ابى فيرسل لى 12 الف جيسا من الملائكة لكن كيف تتم الكتب 
المسيا لكى يتمجد ويدخل لامجداه ويأخذ كل الذين اضاعوا حياتهم واهلكوها من اجله وامنوا بيه لابد وان يدخل لالام اولا لكى يغلب الشرير ويغلب الموت وبعدها يجلس ممجدا فى مملكة ابيه كوارث غلب واشترى المفديين بدمه 
هما تامروا عليه لكى يقتل معلقا فوق صليب العار
وعلى الصليب اتم عمله المسيانى والخلاصى باستيفاء الدينونة الكاملة المفروضة على فجور الناس وخطيتهم

واشرس عدو يواجه العالم هو الموت وابليس ويسوع غلب الموت بموته ومزق صك الخطايا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا اياه بالصليب
*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 يناير 2012)

لم يصلبوه رغما عنه *بل المسيح هو اصلا لم يأتي الا ليفدينا على الصليب وبالطبع كان يعرف عن صلبه *



ياسر الجندى قال:


> هل صلب المسيح؟
> 
> 
> شكرا سمعان
> حبذا لو ذكرت لى بعض الأدلة



*الاناجيل كلها ادلة :
( متى 16: 21 ) مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. 

(متى 17 )
22 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ 
23 فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا. 

( متى 20 )
17 وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: 
18 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ 
19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 

متى 26

وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ اتَّكَأَ مَعَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 21وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ قَالَ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي». 


( مرقس 9: 31 )
 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». 

( مرقس 10 ) 
33 «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،
34 فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

( لوقا 9: 22 ) قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

( لوقا 18 )
31 وَأَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ 
32 لأَنَّهُ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهِ وَيُشْتَمُ وَيُتْفَلُ عَلَيْهِ 
33 وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 


( لوقا 24 )
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 
7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 
8 فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يناير 2012)

*أخي الحبيب ياسر هناك أنواع كثيرة من الأدلة على صلب المسيح .*
*ذكرت أنجيلا النوع الأول والأهم ، وسأبدأ مع النوع الثاني ، نبوءات العهد القديم (وحتى تتأكد من كونها نبوءات فالعلماء أكدوا أن بعض المخطوطات تعود لقبل المسيح بمئات السنين) ، مثلاً مقطع من مزامير داود ، المزمور 22 :*
[Q-BIBLE]

*لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ *
*جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنّاً عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ *
*أُمِّي.*












*عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ *
*مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلَهِي.*



*لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ *
*عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ *
*مُعِينَ.*



*أَحَاطَتْ بِي *
*ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ *
*اكْتَنَفَتْنِي.*



*فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ *
*أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.*



*كَالْمَاءِ *
*انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ *
*فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.*



*يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ *
*شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ *
*تَضَعُنِي.*



*لأَنَّهُ قَدْ *
*أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا *
*يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.*





*أُحْصِي كُلَّ *
*عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.*





*يَقْسِمُونَ *
*ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.*

















[/Q-BIBLE]

*وأيضاً في أشعياء ، الإصحاح 53 :*




*

مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟
نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ.
مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.
لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.
ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.
مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟
وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.
أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.
مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.
لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.
ما أتمنى أن تفكر به هو أنه هل من المعقول أنهم تنبؤوا عن وهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أليست النبوءات هذه الهية ؟ *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله 
الحوار يسير بصورة راقية متحضرة
جميل
أنجيلا أتت بنبؤات من العهد الجديد
أنطاكى أتى بنبؤات من العهد القديم
سمعان الاخميمى نصحنى بالرجوع إلى الروايات فى الأناجيل
حسنا 
سأنطلق من ثلاث محاور 
الأول
على أنطاكى وأنجيلا دفع ستة أمور حتى يخلص لهم الدليل
الثانى
على سمعان أن يدفع هذا التضارب المنقول فى الأناجيل 
منذ أتت الجموع للقبض على يسوع وحتى مابعد القيامة
الثالث
أرفع قضية لقاض عادل ليس له ملة أختصم فيها أنا وسمعان
وأترك الحكم فيها لضميره الحى
يتبع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

أما الستة أمور التى على أنطاكى وأنجيلا دفعهم فهى إجمالا ثم نفصل
1- آية يونان 
2- نبؤات من سفر المزامير
3-دعوات متواصلة وتضرعات من أجل النجاة
4- هل يمكن أن يتغير القدر لسبب ما
5- إخبار المسيح لليهود بأنهم لن يصلوا إليه 
6- موقف التلاميذ بعد القيامة 
ولنبدأ بآية يونان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يناير 2012)

هههههههه يعنى استنى دورى فى الطابور ولا ايه؟!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

متى ( 12 / 38 : 40 )

حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين : يامعلم نريد أن نرى منك آية 
فأجاب وقال لهم : جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ، ولاتعطى له إلا آية يونان النبى ، لأنه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال , هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال )

لوقا11/ 29 )
هذا الجيل شرير ، يطلب آية ، ولاتعطى له إلا آية يونان النبى، لأنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى ، كذلك يكون ابن الإنسان أيضا لهذا الجيل 
الإشكال هنا من جهتين
الأولى
أنه لاخلاف فى أن يونان كان حيا فى بطن الحوت !!
عكس نبوءة يسوع !!
الثانى
أن يسوع لم يمكث فى الأرض ثلاثة أيام !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يناير 2012)

> الأولى
> أنه لاخلاف فى أن يونان كان حيا فى بطن الحوت !!
> عكس نبوءة يسوع !!


أخى ياسر هل تفهم اللغه العربيه حقا 
النص يقول
لأنه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال , هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال )

لوقا11/ 29 )
أظن واضح ان وجه الشبه المذكور هو الوجود فى جوف الحوت مع الوجود فى قلب الأرض مع عدم ذكر حالة الشخص هل هو حيا أم ميتا 
فهل إنتهينا من هذه النقطة الأولى أم لديك شئ آخر عليها؟


----------



## ماريو -11 (19 يناير 2012)

> ولنبدأ بآية يونان



_*جيل شرير وفاسق يلتمس آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي" متى 16:4
" لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون إبن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث*_

_*ما مشكلتك او سؤالك يا اخ ياسر*__*؟*_

_* مع العلم ان هذه الشبهه تم الرد عليها الاف المرات*_


----------



## ماريو -11 (19 يناير 2012)

> الثانى
> أن يسوع لم يمكث فى الأرض ثلاثة أيام !!




_*ليس فى الارض  *_

_*فى بطن الارض   والمقصود بها فى القبر يا اخ ياسر*_


_*--من عصر الجمعة الذي دفن فيه إلى غروب الجمعة تحسب يوما.

- - المدة من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت تحسب يوما ثانيا.

- - المدة من غروب السبت إلى فجر الأحد تحسب يوما ثالثا.
*_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يناير 2012)

> الثانى
> أن يسوع لم يمكث فى الأرض ثلاثة أيام !!


[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     *     شرح فكرة بقاء  	المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي:*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     *هناك أكثر من فكرة حول هذا الأمر..   	أبسطها التالي:*
*يقول الكتاب أنه كانت ظلمة على وجه الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة      (12 ظهراً) للتاسعة (3 بعد الظهر). ونحو الساعة التاسعة أي قبل الساعة التاسعة      بقليل أي في أثناء الظلمة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح" (متى 27: 46).*
*إذن، فموت المسيح ووضعه في القبر كان في مدة:*


 *الجمعة قبل الغروب (يوم)، وبعده في المساء  		(ليلة)*
 *السبت كامل (يوم + ليلة)*
 *الأحد فجراً (يوم)*
 *أو بطريقة أخرى، المسيح بقى في القبر:*


 *جزء من الجمعة*
 *السبت كاملاً*
 *جزء من الأحد*
 *إذا قلنا هذا، فالمسيح بقى في القبر ثلاثة  	أيام وليلتين، وليس ثلاث ليالي!*
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] *  
*[/FONT]​ 	[/FONT]     * 	[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     أين الليلة  	الثالثة؟![/FONT]*

     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] 	[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     *كمقدمة عامة، لاحظ أولاً أن 	الكتاب لم يقل عن  	يونان أنه قضى في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏ (‏كاملة‏) (‏يونان‏1:  	17).‏*
     [/FONT]     *1- الأمر ببساطة هو أن التقويم اليهودي  	والتلمود يحتسب الجزء من اليوم كأنه يوم كامل. فجزء الليل      يعتبر الليل كله. وجزء اليوم يعتبر اليوم كله. واليوم يقال عن النهار وليس عن 24      ساعة.  للمزيد انظر أيضاً "معانى  	كلمة يوم في الكتاب المقدس".*
*2- وأيضاً يعبِّر اليهود عن اليوم بقولهم  	"صباح ومساء" أو "نهار وليلة" (تك  	إصحاح 1؛ 7: 4، 12؛ 	 	دا 14:8؛ 	 	تث18:9؛ 	 	1مل8:19؛ استير 4: 16؛ متى 27: 63-64).*
*# من أوضح الآيات في الكتاب المقدس (ستجد نصه  	في موقع القديس تكلا هنا) التي توضح هذا الأمر جلياً هو التالي، ومن سفر واحد،  	والآيتان متعاقبتان؛ الآية الثانية وراء الأولى:*


 *(أستير  		4: 16): "اذْهَبِ اجْمَعْ جَمِيعَ الْيَهُودِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي  		شُوشَنَ وَصُومُوا مِنْ جِهَتِي وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا وَلاَ تَشْرَبُوا  		ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا. وَأَنَا أَيْضًا وَجَوَارِيَّ  		نَصُومُ كَذلِكَ. وَهكَذَا أَدْخُلُ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ خِلاَفَ السُّنَّةِ.  		فَإِذَا هَلَكْتُ، هَلَكْتُ".*
 *(أستير  		5: 1): "وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَبِسَتْ أَسْتِيرُ ثِيَابًا  		مَلَكِيَّةً وَوَقَفَتْ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ  		مُقَابِلَ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، وَالْمَلِكُ جَالِسٌ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مُلْكِهِ  		فِي بَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ مُقَابِلَ مَدْخَلِ الْبَيْتِ".*
 *التدبير الإلهي الجميل أن الآيتان لا يفصلهما  	شيئاً!  فآخر آية في أصحاح 4 تتحدث عن مهلة صوم "ثلاثة أيام"، ثم ينتهي  	الاصحاح.  يبدأ الأصحاح 5 بقوله "وفي اليوم الثالث".  فكما أوضحنا أن  	الكتاب يتحدث عن اليوم كجزء من اليوم، وبالأكثر كما اتضح من هذه الآية أنه قال  	"ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهارا" عن ثلاثة أيام وليلتين.. باحتساب أن جزء اليوم  	الثالث كأنه يوماً كاملاً.  وبنفس المنطق ذكر السيد المسيح (اليهودي) ذكر  	"ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي".*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يناير 2012)

> الأولى
> أنه لاخلاف فى أن يونان كان حيا فى بطن الحوت !!
> عكس نبوءة يسوع !!



*هل حدد يسوع حالته حياً في القبر ؟؟*
*أليس البعد الثالث (الثيؤريا) للقصة غاية في الوضوح ؟؟*



> الثانى
> أن يسوع لم يمكث فى الأرض ثلاثة أيام !!


*علينا أخذ الاستعمال وفقاً للكتاب المقدس ، وهذا التعبير مشروح بالتفصيل بالتفاسير والردود وأبرز ما طرح هو استخدام التعبير نفسه :*


> *(أستير 4: 16): "اذْهَبِ اجْمَعْ جَمِيعَ الْيَهُودِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي شُوشَنَ وَصُومُوا مِنْ جِهَتِي وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا وَلاَ تَشْرَبُوا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا. وَأَنَا أَيْضًا وَجَوَارِيَّ نَصُومُ كَذلِكَ. وَهكَذَا أَدْخُلُ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ خِلاَفَ السُّنَّةِ. فَإِذَا هَلَكْتُ، هَلَكْتُ".*
> *(أستير 5: 1): "وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَبِسَتْ أَسْتِيرُ ثِيَابًا مَلَكِيَّةً وَوَقَفَتْ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ مُقَابِلَ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، وَالْمَلِكُ جَالِسٌ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مُلْكِهِ فِي بَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ مُقَابِلَ مَدْخَلِ الْبَيْتِ".*


*علماً أن الآيتين متعاقبتان .*


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> 3-دعوات متواصلة وتضرعات من أجل *النجاة*
> 4- هل يمكن أن يتغير *القدر* لسبب ما




*الدعوات والتضرعات* -على حد قولك- *من أجل نجاته من الصليب* 

*كانت منه كإنسان كامل ... تؤكد أنه لم يفعل خطية ولا وُجِد فيه مكر *

*وليس لرفضه مشروع الفداء ... لأنه لو ذهب صامتًا لكان البعض ظن أنه ُمدان *
بطرس الأولى 2: 22
الَّذِي *لَمْ يَفْعَلْ* خَطِيَّةً، *وَلاَ وُجِدَ* فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ.​ 
*- موضوع القضاء والقدر ... مش موجود عندنا ... إبحث عنه في مكان آخر *

*عندنا *
*حكمة الله ... مشيئة الله ... حُكم الله ... محبة الله ... طريق الله ... أقوال الله ... خطَّة الله *

*وكلها ُمعلنه لنا نحن المؤمنين *

.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 يناير 2012)

_*



--من عصر الجمعة الذي دفن فيه إلى غروب الجمعة تحسب يوما.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_*كيف أدخلت هذا فى المدة ؟! *
*الجسد لم يدفن بعد !**!*
*فالروايات فى الأناجيل تدل على أن*
*الصلب كان قريبا إلى نصف النهار من الجمعة*
*طلب يوسف الجسد من بيلاطس وقت المساء* 
فكفنه ودفنه
فالدفن لامحالة كان فى ليلة السبت
غاب الجسد عن القبر قبل طلوع الشمس من يوم الأحد !
حسابيا
ليلة السبت = ليلة
صباح السبت =يوم
ليلة الأحد=ليلة
صباح الأحد = لاشئ
فهذا هو الثابت من الروايات الإنجيلية !
يوم وليلتان !
واما يونان فهاك النص 
يونان 1 / 17
وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان ، فكان يونان فى جوف الحوت ثلاثةأيام وثلاث ليال !


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف أدخلت هذا فى المدة ؟! *
> *الجسد لم يدفن بعد !**!*
> *فالروايات فى الأناجيل تدل على أن*
> *الصلب كان قريبا إلى نصف النهار من الجمعة*
> ...



قدم الاخوه تفسير الايه من جميع الجهات
ولكن لان غرضك ليس الفهم والحوار بغرض فعلا معرفه الحقيقه ولكن الهجوم تحاول تمسك في بعض المقاط التي يمكن وضوحها في تفسير بقي الاخوة

ثلنيا تحاول تفسير الايات حسب تفسيرك اليومي العربي وليس حسب كما كانت في العهد اليهودي حسب فهم اليهود في ذلك الوقت



ياسر الجندى قال:


> متى ( 12 / 38 : 40 )
> 
> حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين : يامعلم نريد أن نرى منك آية
> فأجاب وقال لهم : جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ، ولاتعطى له إلا آية يونان النبى ، لأنه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال , هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال )
> ...



يا استاذ ياسر لو حضرتك عاوز تاخد جانب انه كان حي المسيح ايضا كان حي بلاهوته لان الاهوت لا يموت 

حضرتك اكيد عارف ان كل مثل بيكون قصده جانب معين وليس جميع الجوانب وهنا واضح الغرض من المثال
لقد طلب قوم منه آية من السماء أما هو فيُقدِّم نفسه لهم آية، معلنًا يونان النبي كرمزٍ لشخصه الذي انطلق من الجوف حيا قام المسيح ايضا من  القبر قائمًا من الأموات حيا بلاهوته 




> الثانى
> أن يسوع لم يمكث فى الأرض ثلاثة أيام !!



 
*ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال=*  			التلمود يعتبر جزء اليوم يوماً كاملاً. واليهود يعبرون عن اليوم الكامل  			بقولهم ليلاً ونهاراً (تك 5:1+8) + (تك 4:7+12)+(إس 16:4)

يمكن ان تراجع ما قاله اخي سمعان في تفسيره الجميل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2012)

الاخ ( ياسر الجندى)  هل   أنت واثق  أنك قرأءت   ما  جاء بمنتدانا من إجابات عــــن  هـــــذيـــن  الموضوعين 
-هل صلب المسيح  حقا.
- نبوة بقاء  يونان     فى بطن الحوت    ثلاث أيام  كمثال  المسيح فى القبر ..
شارك العبدلله فى التعلم والدراسة  فيها.
هل قمت بتجميع كل ما  سجله  الاخوة فى منتدانا    من دراسات - هل قراءت  دراسات الاخ  هولى بايبل  وكتابات ماى روك ومولكامولكان   ,,وأوريجانوس المصرى وفادى الكلدانى وفادى أليكسندر والانطاكى وحنا السريانى وغيرهم من  دارسين وباحثين ومفكرين على أعلى  قدر من الجدية والصدق والنزاهه فضلا عن علمهم الغزير وأبحاثهم الثرية ....  ((  معذرة  إن كان ذلك عملا شاقا عسيرا مجهدا   يكلفك العناء والمشقة ويكبدك  الإرهاق إلا أن  الأمانة والصدق فى البحث العلمى تقتضى ذلك أما  عدا   ذلك فهى  مراوغات ومناورات    وعبث  -وأمور أخرى ليست من شيم الرجال الاحرار الشرفاء.....
   .

>>>تنبيه : كل أساتذتى الاجلاء من علماء وباحثين فى هذا المنتدى على قدر رفيع من التقدير والاحترام لبحوثهم القيمة ودراساتهم الثمينة أعتذر  إن قصر حصرى  عن ذكر أحد منهم لهم منى جميعا  بدون إستثناء أعظم درجات الحب والتقدير والعرفان  والاحترام-مع دعائي لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح+


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف أدخلت هذا فى المدة ؟! *
> *الجسد لم يدفن بعد !**!*
> *فالروايات فى الأناجيل تدل على أن*
> *الصلب كان قريبا إلى نصف النهار من الجمعة*
> ...


 
حبيبي هل لك أن تخبرني الأساس الذي بنيت عليه إلغاء يوم الجمعة :hlp:


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يناير 2012)

*علماً أننا في الكنيسة خلال أسبوع الآلام نرتل يوم الخميس مساء ترتيلة **اليوم علق على خشبة .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2012)

@@@ التعليق   رقم  20:   كان ينقصه أن يمسك ستوب وواتش  وكاليكيولاتور -بالهواتف الذكية  . ويقف مع نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى ومريم المجدلية وخالة المسيح وامه ويوحنا الحبيب الإنجيلي - ليتمكن من حساب الاوقات على رؤس الاشهاد.
التعسف عينه والتلاكيك عينها   والتماحيك كما يجب   أن تكون .
@@@  قليل من إستعمال المخ -بعيد عنك - سينتج لك أن   لو كان  السبت ال(شاباط) اليهودى  دخل لما كانوا قدروا على أى إجراء  عملى  يتعلق  بإنزال أو تكفين أو حتى أى طلب دخول للوالى لطلب الحصول على الجسد المصلوب  .....أتتناسي  كيف هاجموا المسيح ولاموه  وإنبروا له عندما قطف تلاميذه   فى الحقل  بعض السنابل والعناقيد   فى السبت لمجرد الاكل !!!!
الشابــــــاط الـــــــيــــــــهـــــــودى ككل الايام اليهودية تبدأء من غروب شمس اليوم السابق إلى غروب شمس اليوم ذاته-ناهيك عن كون   ذلك السبت كان عظيما لانه    يوم  أول ,اعظم أيام العيد اليهودى الاكبر (الــفـــصـح الــيــهودى).
ثم يا أخى هى المشكلة   عندك  يومين والا تلاتة  ....  تفرق معاك  يعنى-على فرض-   عجبا لقوم يبلعون الجمال ويصفون عن البعوضة.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 يناير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> حبيبي هل لك أن تخبرني الأساس الذي بنيت عليه إلغاء يوم الجمعة :hlp:


 لأن الدفن تم مساء الجمعة
يعنى بطريقة أخرى
من مساء الجمعة إلى صباح السبت=ليلة
صباح السبت إلى مساء السبت =يوم
مساء السبت إلى صباح الأحد =ليلة
ليلتان ويوم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يناير 2012)

لاجابة عن سؤالك باحدي إجابتين او بتعبير اسلامي (فيها قولان) 


الإجابة الأولي: (من كتاب الرد على شبهات وهمية للقس منيس عبد النور)

: نلفت النظر لثلاث حقائق: 
1- كان اليهود كسائر الشرقيين يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس, أي ان اليوم اليهودي من غروب الشمس الى غروب شمس يوم التالي .
2- كانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء، فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه, 
3- معنى اليوم عندهم هو المساء والصباح، أو الليل والنهار, فمقدار الزمان  المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (الذي كان في الحقيقة يوماً  كاملاً، وجزءاً من يومين آخرين، وليلتين كاملتين) سُمِّي في (أستير 4: 16 )  بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ, لا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً  ثم ورد في 5: 1 وفي اليوم الثالث وقفت أستير في دار بيت الملك الداخلية  وحصل الفرج في هذا اليوم, ومع ذلك فقيل عن هذه المدة ثلاثة أيام, 

وورد في (1صموئيل 30: 2 ) لأنه لم يأكل خبزاً ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة أيام  وثلاث ليال , والحقيقة هي أن المدة لم تكن ثلاثة أيام بل أقل من ذلك، فإنه  في اليوم الثالث أكل, وكذلك ورد في (2أخبار 10: 5 ) ارجعوا إليّ بعد ثلاثة  أيام ثم أورد في آية 12 فجاء الشعب إلى يربعام في اليوم الثالث فلم تمض  ثلاثة أيام كاملة بل مضى جزء منها، وفهم السامعون قصده, وورد في تكوين 42:  17 و18 إطلاق ثلاثة أيام على جزءٍ صغيرٍ منها، لأن يوسف كلّم إخوته في  أواخر اليوم الأول، واعتُبر يوماً كاملاً، ثم مضى يوم واحد وكلمهم في اليوم  الذي بعده، فاعتبروا ذلك ثلاثة أيام, وإذا توفي إنسان قبل غروب الشمس بنصف  ساعة حُسب له هذا اليوم كاملاً، مع أنه يكون قد مضى النهار بتمامه ولم يبق  منه سوى نصف ساعة فقط,
(تعليق ) 
هذا هو الاحتمال الاول لاجابة السؤال ، وهو المنتشر والاكثر ذيوعا 
ولكن هذا الحل يفسر بقاء المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيام أو ان المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث 
ولا يعطي تفسيرا عن الآية التي قالها المسيح :
" لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال" (متى 12 : 40)

الإجابة الثانية: 

يجب قبل الاجابة ان ندرس بعض النقاط الهامة 
توقيتات اليهود في الماضي (ومستمرة في الحاضر) 

1- بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي: 
اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس . 
اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد وهكذا 
2- بالنسبة لساعات النهار وترقيمها: 
يحسبون ساعات النهار وهي ساعات العمل بتوقيت يختلف عن توقيتاتنا 
فالساعة الثالثة من النهار عندهم تعادل التاسعة صباحا عندنا 
والتاسعة مثلا عندهم تعادل الثالثة مساءاً بتوقيتنا الحالي 
(وللتسهيل يوجد 6 ساعات فرق عن نظامنا الحالي) 
3- السبت عند اليهود 
السبت لدي اليهود ليس فقط Saturday 
بل هو يوم اسبوعي وايام الاعياد الدينية ولا يسمح لهم بالعمل خلالها 
ويسمي Sabath 
لذلك لا يجب ان نخلط بين يوم السبت في لغتنا وبين السبت اليهودي = Sabath 
فهو مختلف عن Saturday 
والاعياد التي هي Sabath 
يمكن ان تكون في اي يوم من الاسبوع 
يجب مراعاة النقاط السابقة قبل الانتقال للجزء التالي

اسم اليوم الذي مات فيه المسيح :

يحدد انجيل يوحنا ذلك اليوم بقوله: 
{ ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في السبت 
لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما 
سال اليهود بيلاطس ان تكسر سيقانهم و يرفعوا (يوحنا 19 : 31)} 
ولنلاحظ هنا كلمة ان ذلك السبت كان (((عظيما))) اي انه ليس سبتا مثل اي سبت عادي 
بل هو سبت عظيم = من سبوت الاعياد وليس يوم Saturday 
المسيح حسب هذا التفسير صلب في هذا السبت Sabath 
ويوجد طرق محددة لتحديد تواريخ الاعياد لدي اليهود 
وبالبحث في تلك التواريخ وجد ان العيد في ذلك العام كان يوم الخميس(= السبت العظيم) 
وبالتالي فالمسيح صلب الاربعاء وليس الجمعة كما هو شائع 
ووضع في القبر مع غروب شمس الاربعاء(= نهاية الاربعاء وبداية الخميس بتوقيت اليهود) 
وبقي السبت (Saturday) وظهر مع بداية الاحد للمؤمنين به 
فتكون المدة من نهاية الاربعاء الي نهاية السبت هي (72) ساعة 
اي 3 ايام و3 ليال تماما كالنبوة 
كل ما حدث اننا هنا راعينا في هذا التفسير 
معني كلمة (((سبت عظيم))) وبالانجليزية (Sabath) ))
ولم نتعامل معها انها السبت الاسبوعي = Saturday 
واستخدمنا نتائج الحسابات التي تحدد لنا اسم اليوم الذي جاء فيه ال ((Sabath)) تلك السنة


تعريف ماهو "السبت = Sabath " حسب الفكر اليهود 

كان اليهود يطلقون يوم السبت (( Sabath)) على ثلاثة حالات :
1- كيوم من ايام الاسابيع ( وهو الذي يسبقه جمعه ويليه أحد)
2- كيوم عيد متميز يحدده يوم الشهر ولا يشترط فيه ان يكون سبتا كالمعتاد ،  ولكن يطلق عليه سبتا لانها تعني ايضا عيدا في العرف اليهودي 
3- يطلق على السنة السابعة سبتا ، وكل سبعة سنين تعتبر سبعة سبوت سنين ( وهو العيد الذهبي في السنة الخمسين )

اولا : هذا يوم لا يشترط ان يأتي سبتا يسبقه جمعه ويلين أحد ولكنه يسمى سبتا 
( بالمناسبة هذا هو اليوم الذي يعيده المسلمون باسم عاشوراء تقليدا لليهود )

"29 ويكون لكم فريضة دهرية انكم في الشهر السابع في عاشر الشهر تذللون نفوسكم وكل عمل لا تعملون الوطني والغريب النازل في وسطكم.
30 لانه في هذا اليوم يكفّر عنكم لتطهيركم.من جميع خطاياكم امام الرب تطهرون.
31 سبت عطلة هو لكم وتذلّلون نفوسكم فريضة دهرية."
(لاويين 16 : 29- 31) ( راجع ايضا لاويين 23 : 27 - 32)

ثانيا : السنة السابعة من سنين زراعة الارض يطلق عليها سبت
"3 ست سنين تزرع حقلك وست سنين تقضب كرمك وتجمع غلتهما.
4 واما السنة السابعة ففيها يكون للارض سبت عطلة سبتا للرب .لا تزرع حقلك ولا تقضب كرمك."
(لاويين 25 : 3 - 4)

"وتعدّ لك سبعة سبوت سنين .سبع سنين سبع مرات .فتكون لك ايام السبعة السبوت السنوية تسعا واربعين سنة."
(لاويين 25 : 8)

-----------------------
هنا حصل لدى بعض المعترضين والمشككين خلطا 

فيعتقدون انه بما ان المسيحيين يحتفلون بيوم الجمعة كيوم صلب المسيح فانه  يكون هو اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح حسب التاريخ والحقيقة ان الاحتفال شيء  ويوم الصلب الفعلي شيء آخر فيوم صلب المسيح كان يليه يوم سبتا عظيما ( وهو  يوافق عيد الفصح اليهودي ) والذي يوافق الاربعاء حسب حساباتنا المستقاة من  التاريخ والكتاب المقدس .

والخلط يحصل أيضا ، لان قيامة المسيح كانت يوم فجر الاحد الذي
يلي يوم السبت الاسبوعي ( Saturday) الذي يأتي بعد يوم الجمعة 
اما عن نصوص تعظيم يوم السبت ، فهي تنطبق علي السبت الاسبوعي العادي والسبت المميز اليهود ( Sabath) كيوم او كعيد او كسنة .

كيف سارت الاحداث التاريخية لصلب المسيح وقيامته حسب الكتاب المقدس 

جاء في (سفر اللاويين 23 : 5 - 8 ) ما يلي
" 5 في الشهر الاول في الرابع عشر من الشهر بين العشاءين فصح للرب.
6 وفي اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر عيد الفطير للرب.سبعة ايام تأكلون فطيرا.
7 في اليوم الاول يكون لكم محفل مقدس.عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا.
8 وسبعة ايام تقربون وقودا للرب.في اليوم السابع يكون محفل مقدس.عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا "

اتفقنا ان اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس ، ( لاحظ ان اليوم التالي له  يبدأ بغروب الشمس مرة اخرى وليس بشروق الشمس كما يحسبها البعض فيقع في خطأ  حسابي مرة اخرى )

لاحداث حصلت كالآتي :

غربت الشمس لتعلن بداية اليوم الرابع عشر ( حسب التقويم اليهودي ) ولذلك  فلا بد ان يستمر اليوم الرابع عشر الى غروب الشمس في اليوم الذي يليه .

بدأ اليوم اليهودي ( مساء ) بتناول عشاء الفصح فأكل السيد المسيح الفصح مع  تلاميذه بين العشائين كما سبق ذكره في ( سفر اللاوين 23 : 5) راجع ( متى 26  : 17) و ( مرقس 14 : 12) و ( لوقا 22 : 7 – 8)و ( يوحنا 13) ، وبعد العشاء  خرج المسيح الى البستان للصلاة حيث تم القبض عليه ، ومحاكمته امام  السنهدريم ، ثم في الصباح (لازال اليوم اليهودي الرابع عشر مستمرا) تمت  محاكمته امام هيرودس وبيلاطس وتم الحكم عليه بالصلب ، وصلب بالفعل وعند  غروب الشمس لتعلن انتهاء اليوم الرابع عشر و الاستعداد لاستقبال اليوم  الخامس عشر في الشهر اليهودي ، تم انزال المسيح من على الصليب استعداد (  للسبت العظيم ) ، ( راجع اللاويين 23 : 7) .

************

تأكيدا على هذ الفهم ، خروف الفصح كان يجب ان يحفظ 4 ايام للفحص من العاشر الى الرابع عشر :
" 1 وكلم الرب موسى وهرون في ارض مصر قائلا . 2 هذا الشهر  يكون لكم راس الشهور . هو لكم اول شهور السنة . 3 كلّما كل جماعة اسرائيل  قائلين في العاشر من هذا الشهر يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة بحسب بيوت الآباء  شاة للبيت . 4 وان كان البيت صغيرا عن ان يكون كفوا لشاة يأخذ هو وجاره  القريب من بيته بحسب عدد النفوس . كل واحد على حسب اكله تحسبون للشاة . 5  تكون لكم شاة صحيحة ذكرا ابن سنة . تأخذونه من الخرفان او من المواعز . 6  ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ الى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر . ثم يذبحه كل  جمهور جماعة اسرائيل في العشية . 
خروج 12 : 1- 6 
من المعروف ان الرب يسوع المسيح دخل اورشليم في يوم الاحد (  المعروف بأحد الزعف ) ودخل الى الهيكل من باب الضأن الذي يدخل منه خروف  الفصح ( يوحنا 2 : 5 ) 
اذا اربعة ايام تحت الفحص منهذ اليو ينتهي بنا الى يوم الاربعاء
نفس يوم ذبح الفصح تم صلب الرب يسوع المسيح ( فصحنا)( 1  كورنثوس 5 : 7 ) 
  راجع اشعياء 53 
راجع سفر الرؤيا 5 : 6  و 5: 12 

*************


بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 
ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا 
وقام في فجر يوم الاحد 
اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 يناير 2012)

الأستاذ سمعان الأخميمى
أرى بعض التدخلات التى تحاول أن تعيق حوارنا
لااحب أبدا أسلوب الإحالات 
لقد قرأت مرارا وتكرارا حادثة الصلب ، أضحى عندى بعدها تساؤلات كثيرة
أو إن شئت سميها شبهات
فعمدت إلى المكان المخصوص أطرحها
فالحق عليك أن تجيبتى
أو تترك غيرك يااستاذ الكتريك
فرجاء
ثم رجاء
ثم رجاء
فالصلب من المسيحية بمكان
فلنعطه مكانا هنا
فدعنا نكمل بهدوء
رجاء
مرة أخرى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2012)

حاضر سأتركك تقول  أن  الاية التى تقول أنا قد غلبت العالم  - معنى هذه الاية  أن المسيح لم يصلب وحيث أن مدا خلاتى تعيق وتشوش  وتشوشر على الموضوع فسأسمع   سيادتك  تقول ما تشأء عن عقيدتى وتفسر كيفا حلا لك وتستنتج  ما يعن لك
حتى لا أتسبب لك فى الازعاج 
الامر لله
وللادارة
غائب............ مؤقتا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يناير 2012)

الأستاذ سمعان الأخميمى
لعلك تعجب معى من أمر هؤلاء الكتبة والفريسيين
فيسوع لم يبخس من شريعة موسى شيئا
صاح بها فى كل الوجوه
لاتظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس.....
أتراهم ياسمعان خافوا أن يسحب يسوع البساط من تحت أرجلهم
فلاصدارةللمجالس ولاتحيات فىالأسواق
حتى تلك المكانة طمئنهم عليها يسوع
على كرسى موسى جلس الكتبة والفريسيون ،فكل ماقالوه لكم أن تحفظوه فاحفظوه
أم تراهم حقدوا حين كشف حقيقتهم بأنهم عميان وإن كانوا يبصرون
وبأنهم يحملون ظاهر الأبرار
وحقيقتهم أنهم أشرار فجار
المهم 
اتفقوا على دفع دعوة يسوع بكل حيلة
وأضحت قائمة الإتهام جاهزة
بداية من معية بلعزبول 
وحتى إفساد الأمةوالتجديف
إذن ليقتل يسوع أو يطرح أرضا يخل لكم وجه بيلاطس
 لاحظ سمعان !
حاولوا 
نعم
وتشاوروا لكى يمسكو يسوع بمكر ويقتلوه ( متى 26 / 4 )

وجاءوا به على حافة الجبل الذى كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه إلى أسفل 
أما هو فجاز فى وسطهم ومضى ( لوقا 4 / 29 ، 30 )

فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه ، أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا فى وسطهم ومضى هكذا 
(يوحنا 8/ 59)


فطلبوا أيضا أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ! ( يوحنا 10 / 39 )

إذن سمعان كانت المحاولات مستمرة للتخلص من يسوع
هل نجحت ؟
الجواب لا
هل أدرك يسوع حجم المؤامرة ؟
الجواب نعم
فماذا كان رد يسوع على اليهود 
يتبــــــــــع ........


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يناير 2012)

وهذا هو الأمر الثانى من الأمور الستة ياسمعان
هذا التحدى من قبل يسوع لليهود

يوحنا (7/ 33 ، 34 )
فقال لهم يسوع : أنا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ،ثم  أمضى إلى الذى أرسلنى 
ستطلبونى ولاتجدوننى !!
وحيث أكون أنا لاتقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا !!

إذن كان يسوع واثقا فى النجاة !!

يوحنا 8 / 21
قال لهم يسوع أيضا : أنا أمضى وستطلبونى ، وتموتون فى خطيتكم ، حيث أمضى أنا لاتقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا  !!

وهذا تأكيد للتلاميذ
يوحنا 13 / 33
ياأولادى ، أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد ، ستطلبوننى وكما قلت لليهود ، حيث أذهب أنا لاتقدرون 
أنتم أن تأتوا  !
أقول لكم أنتم الآن !
لذا تعجب اليهود جداوتساءلوا عن وجهته التى يريد أن يذهب إليها
ألعله يقتل نفسه
لم يكن يعرفون 
أنه هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يناير 2012)

طيب كلام جميل ايه المشكله فيه؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2012)

*



إذن كان يسوع واثقا فى النجاة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل كان عارفاً بالقيامة!




أنه هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل، هكذا يرفع إبن الإنسان ويجلس في يمين الآب وفي حضنه حيث لا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إلى هذا المكان ( يمين الآب ، حضنه ) ، فما مشكلتك ؟
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> طيب كلام جميل ايه المشكله فيه؟​


كيفية الجمع بين نبؤات العهد الجديد
وإخبار يسوع لليهود بأنهم سيطلبوه ولايجدوه
أليس فيه دليل ياسمعان 
بل تأكيد بفشل المؤامرة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2012)

> كيفية الجمع بين نبؤات العهد الجديد


فين غير المجموع لنجمعه لك ؟ كله واضح وضوح الشمس!


> وإخبار يسوع لليهود بأنهم سيطلبوه ولايجدوه


يطلبوه امتى ولا يجدوه لانه " فين " ؟
إتفضل جاوب ..



> أليس فيه دليل ياسمعان
> بل تأكيد بفشل المؤامرة ؟


أغبى ما يمكن أن أراه!
لديك 4 أسفار يروون ويتفقون أن الذي مات على الصليب هو " المسيح يسوع " وانت تيجي تقول " فشل مؤامرة " ؟ اية الأحلام دي ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كيفية الجمع بين نبؤات العهد الجديد
> وإخبار يسوع لليهود بأنهم سيطلبوه ولايجدوه
> أليس فيه دليل ياسمعان
> بل تأكيد بفشل المؤامرة ؟


هههههه بتتكلم جد أنت تقصد ان المسيح نبأهم أنه لن يستطيعوا صلبه
إذا كان هو نبأهم بنفسه انه سيصلب ةسيقوم من بين الأموات
ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن و هو بعد في الجليل* 7  قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلم ابن الانسان في ايدي  اناس خطاة و يصلب و في اليوم الثالث يقوم* 8  فتذكرن  كلامه لوقا 24

حينئذ اوصى تلاميذه ان لا يقولوا لاحد انه يسوع المسيح* 21  من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه  ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل  و في اليوم الثالث يقوم*  متى 16

ها نحن صاعدون الى اورشليم و ابن الانسان يسلم الى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة فيحكمون  عليه بالموت* 19  و يسلمونه الى الامم لكي  يهزاوا به و يجلدوه و يصلبوه و في اليوم الثالث يقوم*  متى 20

و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ و رؤساء  الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم*  
مرقس 8


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> > هههههه بتتكلم جد أنت تقصد ان المسيح نبأهم أنه لن يستطيعوا صلبه
> 
> 
> جميل سمعان
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يناير 2012)

> أغبى ما يمكن أن أراه!


مرحبا مولكا مولكان



> لديك 4 أسفار يروون ويتفقون أن الذي مات على الصليب هو " المسيح يسوع "


سيكون عليك ازالة الغبار والركام  !


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2012)

> اشرح لى مقصود المسيح ؟



في حالة شرحه لك فليس من حقك الإعتراض ، متفقين ؟ لأنك تكلفه جهداً في شرح أشياء بسيطة وايضاً مشروحة في التفاسير التي هى موجودة بالفعل في المنتدى و" تتكاسل " عن قراءتها !



> سيكون عليك ازالة الغبار والركام  !



لا يوجد غبار ولا ركام.. إلا فيمن لا يفهم! ولكثرة هذا الغبار والركام فقد تدمرت خلايا المخ ولم يعد مككنا أن تُجدد...

فالعيب إذن الآن في عقلـ(ـك) وليس في آخر ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > في حالة شرحه لك فليس من حقك الإعتراض ، متفقين ؟
> 
> 
> اسمح لى فقط
> ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 يناير 2012)

العزيز الجندي:

استمحيك عذراً ....انت تود مطابقة النص الانجيلي مع النص القرآني حرفاً ..وهذا لا يجوز ...انت لم تتفق اصلاً مع الخط الإلهي المعد لخلاص البشرية ...لو اردت العودة لكل ما ذكره السيد المسيح من اقوال تدل على صلبه وعلى قيامته ...عليك بالنبؤات اولاً ...فهي خير دليل على عقيدة مركزة في أيماننا المسيحي ...

كي تعترض على عقيدة ...عليك اذاً ازالة الاشكال واللبس من خلال نصوص انجيلية موثوقة لا تتعارض مع نصوص اخرى ...مسألة رفع المسيح لم ترد فقط فيما قلته هنا:

أنه هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان !!


واردفها بقول المسيح الحي: 

كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان (على الصليب) لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.

الرفع هنا...كما ذكر مخلصنا يجب ان يكون مرئي للجميع: لان موسى عند رفعه للحية رأها الجميع وخلص كل من نظر اليها..

والبذل ....نقطة جوهرية....اي بذل ذلك الذي يتحدث عنه في هذا النص بالذات ان لم يكن بذلاً يرافقه الام وسفك دماء من اجل البشرية ...

والجائزة....هي الحياة الابدية لكل من يؤمن بهذه الحقيقة....


تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2012)

> نسمع الشرح


متفقين ؟



> أردت للحوار أن يأخذ مكانه هنا


الحوار سيأخذ مكانه " كحوار " وليس كشرح في المشروح وتتكاسل عن ان تقرأه



> وطالما أثيرت فى القسم الإسلامى


هى اية دي ؟


يا " انسان " عندك 4 بشائر بيوصفوا حادثة الصلب بالتفصيل وانت بتشكك؟


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

يا مرحب بالصديق الجميل ياسر
طلب صغير منك يا باشا
لما تحب تستدل بنص انجيلى لتأييد فكرة عندك
ياريت مش تفسرها تفسير شخصى من عندك
هات تفسير مسيحى يقول نفس كلامك  ياسر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاحباء ليس  سرا  أن  منتدانا  لل((رد على الشبهات التى تهاجم المسيحية))يجاوره منتدى  للحوار الثنائي بين    متناظرين بدون تدخل أحد  أخر.. فالعبدلله  المحتاج لصلاواتكم  ليس مخالفا    لقوانين المنتدى ولم أقصد  أن أتسبب  فى   أى  إزعاج  لأحد...
أحبائي  لامهادنة  فى العقيدة التى  نتشرف ونتبارك فى إعتناقنا  لها..  إخوتى 
لاحظت فى مجادلاتى  مع   غير المسيحين  ما يلي أولا  يهاجمون عقائدنا كلها بكل شراسة وضراوة   ويتهمونها صراحة أنها من تأؤيلات وتفسيرات أباء الكنيسة - من  علماء أجلاء ::: فألد أعدائهم أثناسيوس وكيرلس وباسيليوس وأغريغوريرس ويوحنا فم الذهب    ,وألد  أعداؤهم   كتابات أباء ماقبل نيقية  وأما  المجامع فهى  ما يثيرهم  يهياج عصبي  وتشنج ويبالغون  فى التشنيع الذى تأكد  لى بالدراسة التاريخية والتعمق فى البحث العلمى  كم  هو  مفبرك  ومختلق ما يعيدون صياغته  من تشويه للحقائق وإفتراء محض من طراز   يوسف  زيدان  ومؤلفه الخبيث الافترائي (( تيس عزازيل)) ..حسنا  جدا  على سبيل المسايرة الجدلية  فقط.
..
 سأترك تاريخنا وأبحاث علمائنا وتراث  مؤرخينا ممن عاصرو   وشاهدوا  .. وسأتحلل  و(سأؤسّع أفقى )كما  يحلو  لكم   الزعم الكاذب -سأقبل الرأى  ألاخرعلى حد تعبيركم  فتجد  المحاور يأتيك  بجهالات وسفاهات وبذاءات ومساخر  إبن عباس وإبن سعد وأبوهريرةوإبن جريج وإبن القيم وإبن تيمة وإبن حجر العسقلانى وما يسمى نفسه بصحيح .فلان أو علان  وما يسمى نفسه الجلالين  والقرطبي والطبري و....و... من  توهان  مطبق  عند الكلام على  عقائدنا الراسخة المتيقنة لدينا . فما أكثر بلبلاتهم وتآآليفهم وتخريجاتهم الركيكة التى  يفبركونها طعنا وتشويهها وإزدراءا بديننا..
سؤال  هل المسيح  غلب العالم    ؟؟  نعم  غلب  العالم 
كيف   غلب  العالم :-  هل  آتى  مناورات  كونغ فو\ أو تايكوندوا أؤ  جودو  أو كارتيه؟؟؟!!  إنها على الرغم من   تفاهتها من    تصورات إلا أنها صور من  صور  الغلبة  فى بعض العقليات فهل يصح  أو من القبول  قبولها   على المسيح.!! صدقنى  أن  الغير مسيحى يفكر بذات الطريقة
المسيح  كان لابد أن يغلب العالم ولن يغلب المسيح العالم  إلا   بـــــمـــــواجــــهـــــته له  لا بهروبه المزعوم منه.
غلبه  بمحبته وبصبره وبإحتماله  وتنازله  ..غلبه وهو القادر القدير  الحر المريد  
هل المسيح  خرج من  بين اليهود فى مرات عديده سابقة ؟؟؟ نعم خرج  لسبب وحيد لم تكن ساعته قد جاءت بعد.لم يكن عمله التأسيسي للكنيسة وللكرازة قد أكمل بعد.
إن  ذكر الانجيل لهذه الوقائع  دليل إثبات للصليب لا دليل نفي - أولا  لان الانجيل  لو كان مزيفا ولو كان ذكره لحقيقة إختفاء المسيح من بين أيادى  أعدائه  لازال كاتبوه هذه الحقيقة أولا.  وثانيا ولو كان المسيح  هرب  قبل صليب الجلجثة لكان ذكر ذلك الانجيليون فما المانع ان يذكروا نزاهة وعدلا وتجردا وهم قد ذكروه فى مواضع حدوثه أآنفا
غلب المسيح الموت وإستجيبت صلاته التى قدمها بطلبات ودموع وصراخ .. قام ناقضا أوجاع الموت وملاشيا لسلطان الموت قام الى غير موت وبقيت دعوته ومات حاسدوه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يا مرحب بالصديق الجميل ياسر
> طلب صغير منك يا باشا
> لما تحب تستدل بنص انجيلى لتأييد فكرة عندك
> ياريت مش تفسرها تفسير شخصى من عندك
> هات تفسير مسيحى يقول نفس كلامك ياسر


*حبيب قلبى جوجو  دورى بقى اغلس عليك شوية  .. *
*وسؤالى ليك هو هل الكتاب المقدس*
*لا يصلح للتفسير الا من الكنيسة ! .. *
*بمعنى **ان الكتاب المقدس لن يفهم الا بوجود الكنيسة  *
*ومثال لذلك .. ان وقع الكتاب فى يد احدنا فى مكان لا توجد به كنيسه او مفسريين .. فهل لا نستطيع ان نفهمه و نعى عقيدته قبل تعاليمه .. ولا هانقع فى اشكاليات :696ks:  *
*يالا يابطل جاوب *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يناير 2012)

الاجابة سنتمكن من تفسير الكتاب المقدس   بالبحث العلمى المنطقي
وعموما لا  ضرر  فنحن ايضا قررنا -على سبيل المعاملة بالمثل - ان نستمد دراسة وتفسير  الكتاب إياه  والاحاديث أياها من علماء مثل   جواد  على  ..رشيد ووحيد والاب زكريا و ..الدكتور سيد القمنى وطه حسين وتوفيق الحكيم وسلمان رشدى وخلافهم  فتقبل تحياتى


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حبيب قلبى جوجو  دورى بقى اغلس عليك شوية  .. *
> *وسؤالى ليك هو هل الكتاب المقدس*
> *لا يصلح للتفسير الا من الكنيسة ! .. *
> *بمعنى **ان الكتاب المقدس لن يفهم الا بوجود الكنيسة  *
> ...


انا جيت ارد اهو 
هوانا بخاف يعنى ههههههههه
لا شوف  ياسر مش فكرة مين اللى بيفسر
فكرة انت او انا هانفسر ازاى وباى مرجعية ودليل وبرهان يكون تفسيرنا
معنى كدة انى هافسر بطريقة تؤيدنى وانت كمان يبقى فين الفيصل بينى وبينك ؟؟؟
يعنى انا هاروح افسر القران مثلا حسب ميولى وشايف ان فية ايات تخدم فكرتى من وجهة نظرى واقولك  دة تفسيرى ؟؟
الفكرة ببساطة ياسر ان لمدة ستة قرون واكثر لم يختلف او قام شخص ما بنفى عملية الصلب
جاء القران بعد ستة قرون بتفسير  شاذ  وحيد من نوعة لا يؤيدة اى برهان اودليل ان المسيح لم يصلب
بل جعل الجميع فى حيرة من اية  شبهة لهم 
ولم يذكر حتى من هذا الذى صلب مكان المسيح حتى نستطيع التحقق من صدق الرواية من عدمة
اليس عندك فى الاحاديث اذا جاء اسم شخص ضعيف الثقة   نقل عن الرسول حديث فانك تضعفة فما بالك بما جاء بة القرأن  ذاتة من شخصية وهمية لم يحدد لها ملامح من قريب او بعيد  قامت بدور يعتقد فية مئات الملايين ان السيد المسيح من قام بة
لم نسمع فى تاريخ المسيحية او غيرها او من مؤرخين ان هناك مجموعة قالت ان المسيح لم يصلب
بل العكس توجد ادلة تاريخية على عملية الصلب بل ومذكورة بتفاصيل التفاصيل كيفية حدثت ياسر


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2012)

> *وسؤالى ليك هو هل الكتاب المقدس*
> *لا يصلح للتفسير الا من الكنيسة ! .. *



السؤال خاطيء،
الصحيح ان تقول هل لا يمكن تفسير الكتاب المقدس إلا رجال الكنيسة ؟

الآباء فسروه ، ويوجد علماء وآخرين فسروه ، فلكي تأتي بتفسير لابد ألا تخالف " الآباء " و" التقليد " وأنت بهذا تخالف نص التاب رأسا وليس فقط التقليد ..


احنا مش قاعدين عشان ندردش ، إن ماكانش الحوار له فائدة وله منهجية مش هايكون له فايدة وانت كدا هاتضيع وقتنا ...

دي الأصول ، مش عاجباك ماتدردش ..



> *بمعنى **ان الكتاب المقدس لن يفهم الا بوجود الكنيسة  *



يعني اية " وجود الكنيسة "؟



> *ومثال لذلك ..  ان وقع الكتاب فى يد احدنا فى مكان لا توجد به كنيسه او مفسريين .. فهل لا  نستطيع ان نفهمه و نعى عقيدته قبل تعاليمه .. ولا هانقع فى اشكاليات*


لو مسلم يبقى هايقع ، لان غالبية المسلمين لا منهجية ولا علم وربما لا تفكير ..


لو مش مسلم هايقرأ ويلاقي أن في أربعة بشائر بتحكي بالتفصيل قصة الصلب 




خلاصة : بلاش رغي كتير ، عندك تفاسير مسيحيية هاتها وتعالى ونشوف ، ماعندكش يبقى التزم الصمت الرهيب...​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2012)

> *وسؤالى ليك هو هل الكتاب المقدس*
> *لا يصلح للتفسير الا من الكنيسة ! .. *
> *بمعنى **ان الكتاب المقدس لن يفهم الا بوجود الكنيسة  *


*الكنيسة هى جماعة المؤمنين
واحنا لدينا تقليد 2000 عام لم ينقطع
ممكن ان يتأمل اى شخص فى اى جزء فى الكتاب ومن حقه ان يبدع
لكن ........
ان خرج احد عن فهم الكتاب كما فهمته الكنيسة الجامعة لمدة 2000 عام هنا فى وقفة 
*


> *ومثال لذلك ..  ان وقع الكتاب فى يد احدنا فى مكان لا توجد به كنيسه او مفسريين .. فهل لا  نستطيع ان نفهمه و نعى عقيدته قبل تعاليمه .. ولا هانقع فى اشكاليات *


*يعنى ايه نعى عقيدته قبل تعالميه؟؟؟؟
جملة غير مفهومة
من حقك تقرا ومن حقك تفهم 
قد يكون فهمك خاطئ لسبب انك بتفسر اى نص بعيدا عن خلفية الكتاب ككل 
تفسيرك هنا عليك ان تتجه بيك وتسال هل ما فهمته هو صح
مثال 
انت بتقرا فى انجيل يوحنا وقريت يسوع بيقول ليعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك 
فهمت ان الاب هو الله وحده 
لكن دا مش الفهم الصح
لان لو عايز تفهم الوهية الاب الحقانية لابد وان تفهمها على ضوء الوهية كلمته(وكان الكلمة الله) ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته 

المفسر يقرا الكل ثم يفسر فلن يخطأ فى فهم النص على ضوء الحقيقة الكاملة
والقارئ العادى 3 انواع
اول قارئ يدخل ليقرأ وقد يكون لا يعى فكر الكتاب ككل
وقارئ قرأ كثيرا ويعرف الفكر ككل فيفهم النصوص مترابطة 
وقارئ واضع امامه مسلمات وداخل يقرا علشان يلاقى ما يؤمن بيه فيه 
فلما يجد نص يؤيده ياخذه وباقى الحقيقة ينكرها ودا لا يسمى فهم دا يسمى تدليس 
لان اشر الكذب هو نصف الحقيقة  

*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يناير 2012)

هانحن نقترب من ليلة القبض على يسوع
وقد باع يهوذا الأسخريوطى أستاذه ومعلمه مقابل ثمن بخس من الفضة
هل استسلم يسوع( للقدر المحتوم) ؟!
أم قدم بين يدى الآب تضرعات وطلبات ؟
تعالوا إلى ضيعة جثسيمانى ومشاهد ماقبل الإقتحام
يسوع يأخذ تلاميذه وبنفس حزينة يطالبهم بالسهر معه 
ويتقدم قليلا ويخر على وجهه مع صلوات :ياأبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس ( متى26 / 39)
ثم يبتعد عنهم فى خلوة ملازما صلاته ودعاءه
بل يصف لوقا ( 22/44) وضع يسوع بصورة أوضح
(وإذ كان فى جهاد كان يصلى بأشد لجاجة ، وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض )
مع كل هذا لم يفقد يسوع الثقة فى الآب أنه معينه
نعم
ألم يخاطبه قائلا 
( وأنا علمت أنك فى كل حين تسمع لى .......(يو 11/42)
ألم يخبرتلاميذه بأنهم سيتفرقون كل واحد إلى خاصته ويتركوه وحده 
أنه ليس وحده لأن الآب معه 
بل إنه سيغلب العالم !! ( يو16 / 33)
إذن كانت تلك ثقة يسوع فى الآب 
( وأنا آتى إليك أيها الآب  القدوس )( يو 17/ 13 )
نعم 
سمع القادر ليسوع من أجل تقواه ! بعد صراخ شديد وتضرعات!
لم يدرى الحمقى أن الرب مخلص مسيحه!
وأنه يستطيع رفعه من أبواب الموت!
لم يعرفواقدر يسوع
وأنالذى يحفر حفرة يقع فيها
وأن القدير يستطيع أن يقلب السحر على الساحر !
فلنرجأ نبوؤات المزامير لمشاركة أخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

*



ويتقدم قليلا ويخر على وجهه مع صلوات :ياأبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس ( متى26 / 39)

أنقر للتوسيع...

تعبر عني = تعبرني منها 

اي ليس طلب للإزالة، بل طلب للإجتياز ..



سمع القادر ليسوع من أجل تقواه ! بعد صراخ شديد وتضرعات!

أنقر للتوسيع...

النص الموازي .. يتكلم عن الخلاص من داخل الموت وليس من عدم الموت

اي القيامة من الأموات ،،

انا حذرتك وهذا آخر تنبيه، إن كتبت مشاركة كهذه لا يوجد فيها فائدة للقاريء وبدون تفاسير مسيحيية فسوف تحذف وإن كررتها سوف تزيد العقوبة ،، لا داي لمضيعة وقتنا ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2012)

*ملاحظة : الآية التي قام أخي ياسر ببترها لكي يفتح مجالاً لإلباسها معنى غير موجود ، وتمنعه الآية إن عرضت كاملةً من هذا المجال أساساً :*
*متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 39 ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي قائلا: «يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت».*

*وأضيف من نفس المقطع :*
*متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 42 فمضى أيضا ثانية وصلى قائلا: «يا أبتاه إن لم يمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس إلا أن أشربها فلتكن مشيئتك».*

*ومن نفس المقطع :*
*ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا. هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ*

*وبعد ذلك وصل يهوذا ومن معه ، فقطع بطرس أذن أحدهم ، فقال يسوع هذه الآية الرائعة :*
*فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يناير 2012)

*



انا حذرتك وهذا آخر تنبيه، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أستاذمولكا*
*رجاء*
*ثم رجاء*
*ثم ثالثة*
*دعنى أكمل حوارى*
*إن كنت لاتريده *
*أتركنى مع الآخرين*
*هناك من يستطيع أن يكمل معى من الأفاضل كسمعان الأخميمى*
*والمهذب فادى الكلدانى وغيرهم*
*مرة أخرى *
*رجاء*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 يناير 2012)

> هانحن نقترب من ليلة القبض على
> يسوع
> 
> 
> ...



 

جميل انك قرأت الانجيل وعرفت تفاصيل الليلة الاخير.. لوجدت الروعة في ان المسيح لم يكن خائفاً بل "حزيناً" والحزن هو علامة ثقل خطيئة الانسان التي حملها الابن الكلمة على عاتقه لكي يكفر عن بني أدم بنفسه ....لكنك لم تكمل لنا الابيات الاخرى من الانجيل - فبعد ان صلى ثلاث مرات عاد فوجدهم نياماً من جديد وقال (ناموا الان واستريحوا، هوذا قد أتت الساعة وابن الانسان سيسلم الى الخطاة قوموا ننطلق! هوذا الذي سيسلمني قد اقترب)

لو اكملت الايات لما وجدت شكاً في أعلان المسيح بأنه سيسلم الى الخطاة وستتم محاكمته كما تنبأ هو من قبل وتجلت الحقيقة في الصلب ثم توجها بقيامته من بين الاموات ساحقاً كل خطيئة بدمه الزكي





> سمع القادر ليسوع من أجل تقواه ! بعد صراخ
> شديد وتضرعات!
> لم يدرى الحمقى أن الرب مخلص
> مسيحه!
> ...


 المسيح القادر على كل شيء بأقنومه الابن تحدث مع الاب علة جميع الاشياء، الحالة شديدة على وحيد الله - ان تجتاز عني هذه الكأس لا كمشيئتي بل كمشيئتك - الله الابن الغير منفصل عن الاب في جوهره وفي لاهوته، أضفى حبراً بشرياً على ذاته كي يتعذب ويذوق الالم لاجل خلاص البشرية، لم يدري الحمقى ان جميع النبؤات وجميع ما ذكره المسيح لهم كان يدور حول موته وقيامته من بين الاموات منتصراً (أهدموا هذا الهيكل وأبنيه انا في ثلاث أيام) - مشيراً لهيكل جسده الذي سيهدمه الحمقى - لكن هيهات ان يموت الله المتجسد - فهو الذي قال عن نفسه - لي سلطان أن اضع نفسي ولي سلطان ان أخذها ايضاً ....فأي تحكم بالنفس والذات هذا ...واي رغبة شديدة وبذل للذات في سبيل البشرية التي ملآت الدنيا بخطاياها فوجب قدومه في مليء الزمان كي يحرر جنسنا من عبودية الخطيئة ....

هنيئاً لنا الصليب الذي عليه مات رب الارباب ...وهنيئاً لنا القيامة التي أقامت ضعفنا وبها انتصرنا على الشرير ....


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *أستاذمولكا*
> *رجاء*
> *ثم رجاء*
> *ثم ثالثة*
> ...


 
موضوع بتر النصوص في الاصحاح الواحد شيء لا يستحب - فرجاء اخوي ان تضع الفكرة المرادة دون ايراد النصوص بشكل ناقص من اصحاحاتها ....فأن سمعت بحفظة القرآن من قبل ....فنحن حفظة الانجيل صديقي العزيز...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

> *دعنى أكمل حوارى*
> *إن كنت لاتريده *
> *أتركنى مع الآخرين*


*اسف، ينبغي أن يطاع المسيح أكثر من الناس ..*

*{مفتدين الوقت لان الايام شريرة}


ولكن إن مانع احد إخوتي فليكن له ما يريد ..

انا اتكلم عن الإتيان بالتفاسير بالمناسبة...

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2012)

أستاذ ياسر قضيتك خسرانه لماذا
لأن حضرتك بتحاول تأول النصوص وفقا لعقيدتك ولكن يقف أمامك الآتى:
الكتاب المقدس يسرد قصة الصلب والقيامة بتفاصيل التفاصيل ويؤكد أن المسيح صلب وقام من الآموات.

التاريخ يشهد أن يسوع المسيح صلب وجال أتباعه مبشرين بقيامته.

معجزة النور المقدس فى كل سبت نور تظل شاهده على خلو القبر وقيامة المسيح من بين الاموات.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يناير 2012)

> الكتاب المقدس يسرد قصة الصلب والقيامة بتفاصيل التفاصيل ويؤكد أن المسيح صلب وقام من الآموات.


مرحبا مرة أخرى 
بالمحترم سمعان
طبعا أحترم رأيك
لكن اسمح لى
هذا التفصيل الذى تراه
يحتاج وقفة نحاول معا أن نجليها
موافق


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

*حسنا ، انا حذرتك وانت لم تعتبر ، حذرتك من هذه المشاركات التي تضيع الوقت فأنت على ما يبدو لا تعرف الفرق بين الحوار والدردشة ..

تم تبليغ المدير لوقف مضيعة الوقت هذه..

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مرحبا مرة أخرى
> بالمحترم سمعان
> طبعا أحترم رأيك
> لكن اسمح لى
> ...


أخ ياسر هل تحاول أن تقول لنا أن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن الذى صلب هو المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جاوب فقط على هذا السؤال


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> أخ ياسر هل تحاول أن تقول لنا أن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن الذى صلب هو المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جاوب فقط على هذا السؤال


 سمعان 
لن أستطيع التواصل بهذه الطريقة أبدا
ومولكا يتهدد ويتوعد
فلا هو يحاور
ولايريد لنا أن نكمل حوارنا !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان
> لن أستطيع التواصل بهذه الطريقة أبدا
> ومولكا يتهدد ويتوعد
> فلا هو يحاور
> ولايريد لنا أن نكمل حوارنا !!


إجابتك على سؤالى ستحدد مصير الحوار كله ..فتفضل بالإجابه إن شئت.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> إجابتك على سؤالى ستحدد مصير الحوار كله ..فتفضل بالإجابه إن شئت.


 أستاذ سمعان 
الأمر متروك للإدارة
فى الإستمرار من عدمه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 يناير 2012)

(( اقتباس    
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
((ملاحظة : الآية التي قام أخي   ياسر  ببترها لكي يفتح مجالاً لإلباسها معنى غير موجود ، وتمنعه الآية إن عرضت كاملةً من هذا المجال أساساً :
متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 39 ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي قائلا: «يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت».

وأضيف من نفس المقطع :
متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 42 فمضى أيضا ثانية وصلى قائلا: «يا أبتاه إن لم يمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس إلا أن أشربها فلتكن مشيئتك».

ومن نفس المقطع :
ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا. هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ

وبعد ذلك وصل يهوذا ومن معه ، فقطع بطرس أذن أحدهم ، فقال يسوع هذه الآية الرائعة :
فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
إنـــتـــهى  الإقــتـــباس  
تعليق ممتاز -ورائع  أعجبنى  لاستاذى  صاحب تعليق رقم 52    الانطاكى  أعانه الله وباركه...
ســــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــاق  الكتاب  ككل
نـــــصـــــــوص الــــكــــــتــــاب ككل  
تؤكد  أن  يــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــوع  هو يـــــــــــســــــــــــــــوع (المصلوب)....( الانجيل بحسب متى28 الايه5).( الانجيل بحسب مرقس  الاصحاح 16 الايه 6  بعيدا   عن الجزء الذى    اقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها حولها)..  (لوقا 24 الايه7)   تحياتى لاستاذى العزيز  ومنها للاعلى    ودامت نعمة الرب عليك.  متابع


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان
> لن أستطيع التواصل بهذه الطريقة أبدا
> ومولكا يتهدد ويتوعد
> فلا هو يحاور
> ولايريد لنا أن نكمل حوارنا !!


اية ياسر مال قلبك خفيف كدة ههههه
لا مولكا  شخص متميز بجد بس اسلوبة فى النقاش هو كدة
مش بيهدد هو بيقولك خش فى المضمون 
متخيل انك بتلف ودور وضح لية انك مش بتعمل كدة
بسيطة يعنى ياسر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يناير 2012)

> فهل نجحوا
> ذاك ماأردت
> هل نجح أعداء يسوع أن يعلقوه على خشبة ؟
> هل استطاع أعداء المسيح أن يصلبوه ؟



انت بتبص من على ارتفاع متر .
ولا ترى الصورة الكلية ،

السؤال : هل نجح اعداء يسوع ،؟   لا
هل نجح المسيح ،؟  نعم ، فهو تقدم للموت على الصليب المُعد له من بداية الخليقة

بص اليهود قالوا ايه قبل الصلب
*John 11:49 ​*​​​​​​فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ:«أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئًا، *John 11:50*وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!». 

كانوا يظنون انهم بقتله سينتصرون وسيحمون باقى اليهود من تعاليمه (على حد تفكيرهم)

ولكنهم لم يعرفوا ان بقتله نفذوا ارادة الله وهى صلب المسيح كذبيح كفارى عن خطايا الناس .

بص داود النبى قال ايه من الف سنة قبل المسيح​*Ps 2:1 ​*​​​​​​لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ *Ps 2:2*قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: *Ps 2:3*«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا». *Ps 2:4*اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. *Ps 2:5*حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ. *Ps 2:6*«أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي».

تأمر اليهود ، ونفذ الامم . وظنوا ان بالصليب هو موت المسيح ونهايته وراحتهم .
لكن الذى حدث ان بالصليب تنفذ وعد الله بالفداء ، وبالصليب بدأت المسيحية ، وبالصليب انتهت مرحلة اليهودية وتقديم الذبائح الرمزية .
وهذا ما نراه فى التلمود اليهودى ، اذ نرى اليهود يحكون عن تفاصيل غريبة خاصة بالهيكل وعن اشارات تعنى ان الله لم يعد يقبل ذبائحهم بعد صلب المسيح ,
وان اردت التفاصيل سأعطيها لك

بص من فوق سترى ان انتصار المسيح هو كونه صُلب سنة 30 ميلاديا فى منتصف نيسان (كما حدد الانبياء فى نبؤاتهم) ، وليس قبل ذلك عندما حاول اليهود كثيرا رجمه .
وسترى هزيمة اعداء المسيح الذين بغبائهم ظنوا ان بقتل المسيح نهاية لتعاليمه .


لو لم يمت المسيح مصلويا عام 30 ميلاديا وفى ليلة الفصح ، لكان من حقك ان تقول ان اعداء المسيح انتصروا عليه ,​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 يناير 2012)

> لا مولكا شخص متميز بجد بس اسلوبة فى النقاش هو كدة
> مش بيهدد هو بيقولك خش فى المضمون



شكرا أستاذ جرجس
حاضر أدخل فى المضمون
أنا هنا بس أتكلم كقارئ للعهد الجديد
لماذا روايات الصلب بها اختلافات 
مع أن الحادثة واحدة 
خذ مثال بسيط
حمل الصليب 
من هو الذى حمل الصليب ؟
فعند متى 27 / 32 ،لوقا 23 /26
نجد ه سمعان القيروانى 
بينما عند يوحنا 19 / 17
أن يسوع نفسه هو الذى حمله !
السؤال 
من الذى حمل الصليب ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2012)

طيب تعالى نشوف " سذاجة " التفكير بالطريقة دي ،،



> من هو الذى حمل الصليب ؟
> فعند متى 27 / 32 ،لوقا 23 /26
> نجد ه سمعان القيروانى
> بينما عند يوحنا 19 / 17
> ...



هل رأيت اي إنجيل قال ان المسيح فقط هو الذي حمل الصليب ؟ 
هل رأيت أي انجيل قال ان سمعان فقط هو الذي حمل الصليب ؟

هذا أولا ،،،

ثانيا ،،

طالما الكتاب قال ان المسيح حمل الصليب ، فهو قد حمله ، وطالما قال ان سمعان حمل الصليب فهو قد حمله ،، هل لا يمكن الجمع بين هذهذ وتلك ؟!!


لكي تحقق تناقضا ، لابد ان لا يوجد أي طريقة للجمع بين الامرين ،، فهل هنا لا يمكن الجمع ؟!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> شكرا أستاذ جرجس
> حاضر أدخل فى المضمون
> أنا هنا بس أتكلم كقارئ للعهد الجديد
> لماذا روايات الصلب بها اختلافات
> ...


 
تحية اخ ياسر...

انت تقول قاريء للعهد الجديد ...والاصحاحات التي اوردتها فيها سمعان القيرواني "ساعد" المسيح على حمل الصليب ولم يحمله طوال الطريق...اي ان المسيح هو الذي كان يحمل الصليب بالاساس وبعد ذلك اتى سمعان وساعده.

مسألة الاختلافات ....تصدق بالله انه لا يوجد اختلافات...لان الحقيقة الاصلية واحدة ...كون ان احد الانجيلين وضع أضافة لما رأه ..فهذا لا يعتبر اختلافاً ...بل أضافة...

لك مني كل تقدير


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

جميل 
يعنى هنا الجمع 
أن الإثنان (سمعان ويسوع ) حملا الصليب
الملاحظة الثانية فى روايات الصلب 
( فخرج يسوع هو عالم بكل مايأتى عليه وقال لهم من تطلبون ؟
أجابوه : يسوع الناصرى
قال لهم يسوع أنا هو 
وكان  يهوذا مسلمه    أيضا واقفا معهم
فلما قال لهم  "إنى أنا هو " رجعوا  إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض  !
فسألهم    أيضا "من تطلبون  "؟
فقالوا : يسوع الناصرى ! 
 يوحنا( 18 / 4 :7)
هنا يتبادر سؤالين :
1ـ لماذا يسألون عن يسوع  وهو لايخفى ! بل معهم كل قت وحين يعلم فى المجمع وفى الهيكل ؟!  
2 ـ لماذا رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا ؟!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 يناير 2012)

> قال لهم يسوع أنا هو
> 
> 
> وكان  يهوذا مسلمه    أيضا واقفا معهم
> ...


 
الله عليك يا ياسر ...انت تقرأ افكاري يا عم ولا ئيه.....

من عينياي ...

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11).

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).




† " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13).

† " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17).

2 ـ ويقول" أنا " و" أنا " هو بنفس القوة الإلهية،كما يقولها الله: 

فيستخدم تعبير " أنا " و" أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ* I am*"، بمعنى أنا صاحب السلطان علي الكون كله والخليقة كلها، وأنا، الله، الكائن علي الكل " الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ" (رو9/5)، بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي تكلم بها، الله في العهد القديم. فعندما سأل موسي النبيّ اللَّه عن اسمه قال له الله: " اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ ( أكون الذي أكون )" (خر3/15) والتي تعني، كما بينا أعلاه " أنا كائن "، "أنا الكائن الدائم " والإله الوحيد الذي ليس مثله أو سواه ولا يُوجد آخر غيره أو معه، كقوله اللَّه ذاته في العهد القديم:

† " اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" (تث32/39).



† " مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ." (اش41/4).

† " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10).

† " أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13). 

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/25).

† " أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12).

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12).

ويستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح تعبير " أَنَا " في الموعظة علي الجبل بالمقابلة مع الله، فيقول: 

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ .. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ " (مت5/21-22).

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ... وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. " (مت5/27-28).

† " وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ.. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي." (مت5/31-32).

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ" (مت5/33-34).





† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً." (مت5/38-39).

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (مت5/43-44).

وهو هنا يتكلم كصاحب السلطان علي الشريعة والإله الذي أعطاها وصاحبها. 

كما يستخدم تعبير " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـI am "، كما استخدمها اللَّه في العهد القديم، بكل معانيها اللاهوتية التي تؤكِّد لاهوته وكونه هو ذاته اللَّه، اللَّه الكلمة:

† " فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (مت14/27).

† " لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ رَأَوْهُ وَاضْطَرَبُوا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «ثِقُوا. أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»" (مر6/50).

† " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ»." (مر14/62).

† " فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»." (لو22/70).



† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (يو6/20).

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً." (يو6/35).

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) 

† " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ" (يو6/48).

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»." (يو6/51).

† " ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." (يو8/12).

† " لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ" (يو8/24).

† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28).

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى." (يو10/9).

† " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." (يو10/11).



† " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).

† " أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19).

† " قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6).

† " فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " (يو18/6) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ." (رؤ1/8).

† " قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17). 

† " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23).

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً " (رؤ21/6).



*3 ـ ولذا فقد أعلن أنه النازل من السماء: *


† " لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي." (يو6/38).

† " أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ." (يو6/51).

† " هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ " (يو6/58).

† وهذا ما جعل اليهود يتذمرون عليه قائلين: " وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ  فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟»" (يو6/42).

† " فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41).



*4 ـ والخارج من عند الله ى والذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب: *


† " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. " (يو8/42).

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَوَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو16/28).

† " لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ." (يو17/8).

† " أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي" (يو8/38).

† " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي" (يو10/32).



† " لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ." (يو16/27).

† " خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ" (يو28:16).

ويُؤكِّد أنه خرج من عند اللَّه الآب، من قِبَل اللَّه الآب، لأنه هو نفسه من الآب، من ذات الآب، وفي ذات الآب، فهو عند الآب، في حضن الآب.

† " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي" (يو7/29).

† " أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10).

† " صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/11).


 2





> - لماذا رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا


 



لو قرآت الايات التي سبقت ...لما قلت لماذا رجعوا للوراء ....يا اخ ياسر ...انت تذكرني ببيت الشعر الذي يقول:

أتيت بشبهة فما رأيت منها سوى
الفكر الذي احضرته ولم يكن لعقلك سوى

تخالنا نتبع الضن ولكننا فيه فدا
ذلك المسيح الذي اعطانا دماه واعطانا الفدا!


تحياتي


----------



## grges monir (29 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> شكرا أستاذ جرجس
> حاضر أدخل فى المضمون
> أنا هنا بس أتكلم كقارئ للعهد الجديد
> لماذا روايات الصلب بها اختلافات
> ...


اوك ياسر طول عمرك ذوق يا باشا
بس معقول مش قريت ولا تفسير لحادثة الصلب وكيفية سير احداثها ولا عاوز تلاقى هنا اجابة مش لاقيتها فى مكان تانى
البشاير الاربعة لم تختلف ابدا ولم تتناقض ابدا 
المشكلة فقط هى مخيلة من يقرا الاحداث مجزئة ولا يربطها مع بعضها[/COLOR]


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> 1ـ لماذا يسألون عن يسوع  وهو لايخفى ! بل معهم كل قت وحين يعلم فى المجمع وفى الهيكل ؟!


مشكلتك انك تحتاج لتركيز ، هل هم الذين سألوا المسيح أم المسيح هو الذي سألهم ؟! ألم تقرأ انك كتبت انه هو السائل ؟!

2. الأخ فادي كفى ووفى.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يناير 2012)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



جميل 
يعنى هنا الجمع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *
> أن الإثنان (سمعان ويسوع ) حملا الصليب* *
> الملاحظة الثانية فى روايات الصلب * *
> ( فخرج يسوع هو عالم بكل مايأتى عليه وقال لهم من تطلبون ؟* *
> ...


*
إجابة السؤال الأول:
هو وقت القبض عليه فقد قبض عليه بأى حال من الأحوال فى وقت ليس قبل منتصف الليل والظلام حالك .
إجابة السؤال الثانى :
تكمن فى ان يسوع الذى ذهبوا ليقبضوا عليه هو نفسه الذى اقام لعاذر وابنة يايرس وابن ارملة نايين من الموت هو نفسه الذى قام بعدد لاحصرله من المعجزات التى كانت دائما تكسر قواعد الطبيعة فكان طبيعيا ان يكونوا مليئى بالخوف من حدوث ااى امر غير متوقع .
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

أستاذ فادى الكلدانى
لاأدرى ماعلاقة مانتكلم به عن ذاك السرد الذى سردته !
لو كان الكلام عن الوهية السيد المسيح 
لوجدت لذلك مساغا
أما والكلام عن حادثة الصلب 
فلاأدرى حقيقة مالعلاقة !
إلا إن كان مقصدك بأن سقوطهم بسبب تلك المهابة والخوف والرهبة التى أخذتهم حين اعلن لهم يسوع عن لاهوته !
هل هذا ماتعنيه ؟
والتعقيب
هذا لم يمنع أعداء يسوع من التمكن منه وصلبه وقتله !
فما وجه استدلالك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> لاأدرى ماعلاقة مانتكلم به عن ذاك السرد الذى سردته !
> لو كان الكلام عن الوهية السيد المسيح
> لوجدت لذلك مساغا


ما هذه الكليمات يا ياسر ؟
ألم تسأل عن سبب سقوطهم ؟ فرددنا عليك بالسبب ، كونك لا تفهم ما العلاقة هذه مشكلتك ..



> فلاأدرى حقيقة مالعلاقة !


راجع كلامه فلربما تدري ..



> والتعقيب
> هذا لم يمنع أعداء يسوع من التمكن منه وصلبه وقتله !



التمكن منه كان بإرادته بدليل أنه هو نفسه الذي دلهم عن نفسه ، فما العلاقة بين كونه قال لهم انه هو الله ، بأنهم مسكوه ؟
فهل تظن أن الجنود الرومان يهابون إله اسرائيل !!؟


انت تربط أشياء لا علاقة لها ببعض ، قال لهم انا الله ( مثلا ) مسكوه بعدها ، اية وجة الغرابة في ذلك ؟!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

> هل هم الذين سألوا المسيح أم المسيح هو الذي سألهم ؟!


نعم
السيد المسيح هو الذى سألهم
مقصدى ياأستاذ مولكا 
أنهم كيف جهلوا شخصيته وهم يعرفونه جيدا ؟!



 ألم تقرأ انك كتبت انه هو السائل ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> السيد المسيح هو الذى سألهم


اذن فأنت كنت مخطيء عندما قلت :



> لماذا *يسألون* عن يسوع  وهو لايخفى !


ومن هنا ينتفي سؤالك بشكل عام عن " عدم معرفة يسوع وهو لا يخفى "..



> أنهم كيف جهلوا شخصيته وهم يعرفونه جيدا ؟!



تحتاج إلى تركيز أكبر وأكبر ،، 

هم مين دول اللي جهلوا شخصيته ؟
تقدر تجاوبني معلش ؟!! لو عايزني انا اجاوبك ماشي ، لكن انا بسألك عشان تقرأ النص قبل ما تسأل لان الأسئلة دي ما تتسألش الصراحة!



> ألم تقرأ انك كتبت انه هو السائل ؟!


بل أعرف ما كتبت ، نعم هو السائل ، ما مشكلتك ؟!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

> هم مين دول اللي جهلوا شخصيته ؟
> تقدر تجاوبني معلش ؟!!


 
الجند والخدام الذين أتوا مع يهوذا للقبض عليه


----------



## kerllos_10 (29 يناير 2012)

*المسيج كان محاط بتلاميذه اثناء القبض عليه فهل تلاميذه لم يكونوا يعرفوه ام هب بطرس ضاربا اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة دفاعا عن سيده ؟ 

من الطبيعي ان يسال الطالب عن المسيح في عتمة الليل عن شخصه الا اذا انهم لا يحملون مصابيح ومشاعل بل كشافات استاد القاهرة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> الجند والخدام الذين أتوا مع يهوذا للقبض عليه



ممتاز ، هل الجند يعرفوا يسوع المسيح ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ممتاز ، هل الجند يعرفوا يسوع المسيح ؟


 نعم ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> نعم ....


من فضلك الدليل الحرفي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

kerllos_10 قال:


> *المسيج كان محاط بتلاميذه اثناء القبض عليه فهل تلاميذه لم يكونوا يعرفوه ام هب بطرس ضاربا اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة دفاعا عن سيده ؟
> 
> من الطبيعي ان يسال الطالب عن المسيح في عتمة الليل عن شخصه الا اذا انهم لا يحملون مصابيح ومشاعل بل كشافات استاد القاهرة *



*فين المعلوم يا ريس ؟ :spor2:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

بالمناسبة ، لو عايز تتراجع في إجابة معينة ونكمل الحور ، ماشي ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من فضلك الدليل الحرفي ..


 الدليل الحرفى !!!!
يعنى انت عايز أولئك الذين ذهبوا للقبض على يسوع يقولون نحن نعرف يسوع حق المعرفة ؟!!
ماهذا ؟!
عموما أنا سأدلل لك

الأول 

متى 26 / 55
(فى تلك الساعة قال يسوع للجموع : كأنه على لص خرجتم  بسيوف وعصى لتأخذونى ! 
كل يوم كنت أجلس معكم أعلم فى الهيكل ولم تمسكونى )

الثانى

لوقا 22/ 53
( إذا كنت معكم كل يوم فى الهيكل لم تمدوا على الأيادى ، ولكن هذه ساعتكم  وسلطان الظلمة)

الثالث

( فنادى يسوع وهو يعلم فى الهيكل :"تعرفوننى وتعرفون من أين أنا ومن نفسى لم آت بل الذى أرسلنى هو حق ..... 

ها يامولكا 
كانوا بيعرفوه ولا لأ ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالمناسبة ، لو عايز تتراجع في إجابة معينة ونكمل الحور ، ماشي ..


 يبقى أكيد ماكنت أظنه
أنك تعول على رواية متى 
اطمئن لم تخفى على ! 
فهى تشهد لى !
كما قلت كقارئ ـ عادى ـ تستوقفنى الروايات 
فهذا يهوذا يعطى علامة ليسوع لكى يمسكوه

متى 26 / 48
والذى أسلمه أعطاهم علامة قائلا : الذى أقبله هو هو . أمسكوه !
هنا السؤال يعيد نفسه
لماذا ؟!
هل كان يسوع يخفى عليهم ؟!!
وهو يسيح بينهم يكرز بالإنجيل 
ويبشر بملكوت الله ؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يناير 2012)

*أخ ياسر من فضلك ركز شويه مولكا بيسألك عن الجنود الرومان وليس عن اليهود ( المحتل وليس صاحب الأرض)
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أخ ياسر من فضلك ركز شويه مولكا بيسألك عن الجنود الرومان وليس عن اليهود ( المحتل وليس صاحب الأرض)*


 والخطاب موجه لمن ؟!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يناير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> والخطاب موجه لمن ؟!!!


أ*خى ركز قليلا العلامة كان متفق عليها قبل الخطاب وليس اثناؤه او بعده العلامة كانت جزء مكمل للخطة الموضوعه للقبض عليه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

> الدليل الحرفى !!!!
> يعنى انت عايز أولئك الذين ذهبوا للقبض على يسوع يقولون نحن نعرف يسوع حق المعرفة ؟!!
> ماهذا ؟!



لم اقل اني اريدهم يقولوها هم حرفيا ، فكن ذا عقل وقدرة على القراءة وإقرأ ما اكتب 
قلت الدليل الحرفي على قولك " نعم " .. هل تملكه ؟



> الأول
> 
> متى 26 / 55
> (فى تلك الساعة قال يسوع للجموع : كأنه على لص خرجتم  بسيوف وعصى لتأخذونى !
> كل يوم كنت أجلس معكم أعلم فى الهيكل ولم تمسكونى )




نعم كان يجلس معهم في الهيكل ويعلم ، لكن هذا ليس سؤالي ، انا كلامي عن " الجنود المرسلين " ..
الكلام هنا عام ، اي ان المسيح كان يجلس في الهيكل ويعلم ويراه " الكل " لكن هل هؤلاء الجنود يعرفوه ؟

ارجو فهم كلامي ..



> الثانى
> 
> لوقا 22/ 53
> ( إذا كنت معكم كل يوم فى الهيكل لم تمدوا على الأيادى ، ولكن هذه ساعتكم  وسلطان الظلمة)


*نفس النص من بشارة أخرى ، لا داعي لهذا الأسلوب..

ولكي أبين لك أنك تقريبا تحتاج لتكرار في كلمرة وشرح للسؤال ، فأنظر لمن كان هذا الكلام في النص السابق لهذا مباشرة والذي تركته :
*
*52 ثم قال يسوع لرؤساء الكهنة وقواد جند الهيكل والشيوخ المقبلين عليه. كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * 




* هل عرفت الآن لماذا سألتك بالنص الحرفي وقلت :*



> ممتاز ، هل *الجند* يعرفوا يسوع المسيح ؟




*أرجو ان تفهم كلامي ، فيبدو ان مشكلتك كلها في " الفهم " سواء كان للكلام المقدس أو لكلامي ..
*





> الثالث
> 
> ( فنادى يسوع وهو يعلم فى الهيكل :"تعرفوننى وتعرفون من أين أنا ومن نفسى لم آت بل الذى أرسلنى هو حق .....



*الحقيقة أن هذا النص يدينك أكثر وأكثر ، تعالى نعد إلى النصوص " كاملة " بدون بتر ولنرى :

معلش إتعب وإقرأ شوية :
* *1 وكان يسوع يتردد بعد هذا في الجليل. لانه لم يرد ان يتردد في اليهودية لان اليهود كانوا يطلبون ان يقتلوه*
*2 وكان عيد اليهود عيد المظال قريبا.*
*3 فقال له اخوته انتقل من هنا واذهب الى اليهودية لكي يرى تلاميذك ايضا اعمالك التي تعمل.*
*4 لانه ليس احد يعمل شيئا في الخفاء وهو يريد ان يكون علانية. ان كنت تعمل هذه الاشياء فاظهر نفسك للعالم.*
*5 لان اخوته ايضا لم يكونوا يؤمنون به.*
*6 فقال لهم يسوع ان وقتي لم يحضر بعد. واما وقتكم ففي كل حين حاضر.*
*7 لا يقدر العالم ان يبغضكم ولكنه يبغضني انا لاني اشهد عليه ان اعماله شريرة.*
*8 اصعدوا انتم الى هذا العيد. انا لست اصعد بعد الى هذا العيد لان وقتي لم يكمل بعد.*
*9 قال لهم هذا ومكث في الجليل*
*10 ولما كان اخوته قد صعدوا حينئذ صعد هو ايضا الى العيد لا ظاهرا بل كانه في الخفاء.*
*11 فكان اليهود يطلبونه في العيد ويقولون اين ذاك.*
*12 وكان في الجمع مناجاة كثيرة من نحوه. بعضهم يقولون انه صالح. وآخرون يقولون لا بل يضل الشعب.*
*13 ولكن لم يكن احد يتكلم عنه جهارا لسبب الخوف من اليهود*
*14 ولما كان العيد قد انتصف صعد يسوع الى الهيكل وكان يعلّم.*
*15 فتعجب اليهود قائلين كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلّم.*
*16 اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني.*
*17 ان شاء احد ان يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله ام اتكلم انا من نفسي.*
*18 من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه. واما من يطلب مجد الذي ارسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم.*
*19 أليس موسى قد اعطاكم الناموس وليس احد منكم يعمل الناموس. لماذا تطلبون ان تقتلوني*
*20 اجاب الجمع وقالوا بك شيطان. من يطلب ان يقتلك.*
*21 اجاب يسوع وقال لهم عملا واحدا عملت فتتعجبون جميعا.*
*22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان. ليس انه من موسى بل من الآباء. ففي السبت تختنون الانسان.*
*23 فان كان الانسان يقبل الختان في السبت لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى أفتسخطون عليّ لاني شفيت انسانا كله في السبت.*
*24 لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكما عادلا*
*25 فقال قوم من اهل اورشليم أليس هذا هو الذي يطلبون ان يقتلوه.*
*26 وها هو يتكلم جهارا ولا يقولون له شيئا. ألعل الرؤساء عرفوا يقينا ان هذا هو المسيح حقا.*
*27 ولكن هذا نعلم من اين هو. واما المسيح فمتى جاء لا يعرف احد من اين هو*
*28 فنادى يسوع وهو يعلّم في الهيكل قائلا تعرفونني وتعرفون من اين انا ومن نفسي لم آت بل الذي ارسلني هو حق الذي انتم لستم تعرفونه.*
*29 انا اعرفه لاني منه وهو ارسلني.*
*30 فطلبوا ان يمسكوه. ولم يلق احد يدا عليه لان ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد.*
*31 فآمن به كثيرون من الجمع وقالوا ألعل المسيح متى جاء يعمل آيات اكثر من هذه التي عملها هذا*
*32 سمع الفريسيون الجمع يتناجون بهذا من نحوه فارسل الفريسيون ورؤساء الكهنة خداما ليمسكوه.*
*33 فقال لهم يسوع انا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ثم امضي الى الذي ارسلني.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *



من هذا السرد يتضح انك لو كنت تقصد فأنت مدلس ، وإن لم تكن تقصد فتحتاج للتركيز ، يتضح أن هذا النص كان رداً على قول " يهود " اليكل ( راجع النصوص 27 و 28 ) 


ويتضح أيضاً ان الذين أرادوا أن يقتلوه وكانوا موجودين في الهيكل بإستمرار هم رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين ، لهذا فعندما يأتي في بشارة أخرى أن الذين كانوا موجودين هم :


*


*52 ثم قال يسوع لرؤساء الكهنة وقواد جند الهيكل والشيوخ المقبلين عليه. كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 

فأعيد عليك السؤال مرة أخرى لعلك تكون مدقق في هذه المرة :

ممتاز ، هل الجند يعرفوا يسوع المسيح ؟ *
*----------------------------------------------------
*


*هذا كله تماشياً مع خطأك الأول ، ان الذين أتوا هم الذين سألوا ، ولكن قد بينت لك أن المسيح هو الذي سألهم ، فكيف تسأل انهم يعرفوه أو لا يعرفوه وفي الأساس هم لم يسألوا المسيح بل العكس ؟!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

*



ها يامولكا 
كانوا بيعرفوه ولا لأ ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين هم ؟؟!!

انا بسألك عن الجنووووووووووووووووووووووود 

أظن لابد ان ترى عن ماذا اتكلم !

*


> يبقى أكيد ماكنت أظنه
> أنك تعول على رواية متى
> اطمئن لم تخفى على !
> فهى تشهد لى !


*عزيزي ، تأكد ، طالما انك تتحاور مع مولكا ، وتعارض معك في شيء ، فأنت مخطيء بلا شك ، وكل الوقت الذي سنقضيه بعد هذا يكون لإيضاح خطأك مع ثبوت صحة كلامي .... فلا تتعشم كثيراً  فانت تحاور مولكا ..*



> كما قلت كقارئ ـ عادى ـ تستوقفنى الروايات
> فهذا يهوذا يعطى علامة ليسوع لكى يمسكوه



*أخطأت ، أعطى علامة للجند لكي يمسكوا يسوع * حتى شوف انت جبت نص بيقول اية :



> *متى 26 / 48
> والذى أسلمه أعطاهم علامة قائلا : الذى أقبله هو هو . أمسكوه !*




ففضلا ، ركز قليلاً فالحوار ليس دردشة ....



> هنا السؤال يعيد نفسه
> لماذا ؟!


*
لماذا اية ؟!!

اين سألوا يسوع أصلا لكي تقول " لماذا " ؟!!
*


> هل كان يسوع يخفى عليهم ؟!!


*على مين تحديداً ؟
نحن نتكلم عن الجنود ....
*
*ولكي اعطيك دليلا انك لا تقرأ بتركيز ، بل كقاريء أقل من الـ - عادي - أخي الحبيب سمعان أيضاً قد لفت إنتباهك لنفس الأمر :*



> *أخ ياسر من فضلك ركز شويه مولكا بيسألك عن الجنود الرومان وليس عن اليهود ( المحتل وليس صاحب الأرض)*



*شكرا أخي الحبيب سمعان ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

*وهنا لابد ان أوجه لك سؤالاً جميلاً  :

لماذا لم يقبض الجنود عليه طالما هم يعرفونه ؟! 



*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *وهنا لابد ان أوجه لك سؤالاً جميلاً  :*
> 
> *لماذا لم يقبض الجنود عليه طالما هم يعرفونه ؟! *


سؤال وجيه يامولكا
كأنك تقول أن هؤلاء الجند لايعرفونه ؟
من كان لايعرف يسوع ؟!
عموما
سأمررها على مضض


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2012)

*



سؤال وجيه يامولكا

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولكن اين إجابته الوجيهة؟! فلا يكفي السؤال أن يكون وجيه لأنه " سؤال "!

اين جوابك أيها المحاور ؟



كأنك تقول أن هؤلاء الجند لايعرفونه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش احنا بنتكلم عشان نثبت ونشوف الأدلة هاتودينا لفين ؟ يبقى ماتقولش كلام على لساني ولا تقول " كأنك "..




من كان لايعرف يسوع ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

مثال بسيط ، عندما يكون جندي في الجيش المصري مثلا ، هل هو يعرف الأشخاص الموجودين خارج الجيش ؟! طبعا هذا مثال للتقريب ويمكنني ان اعمقه لك ولكني اتبع معك اسلوب " الطيب أحسن " ..




سأمررها على مضض

أنقر للتوسيع...

تمررها على مضض دي لما تكون بتدردش مع صحباتك في كازينو على النيل! 

طالما رجل وبتتناقش وبتسأل وبنجاوبك يبقى تحترم نفسك وسؤالك واللي بيحاورك وترد عليه زي ما هو بيرد عليه بالدليل ، انا اعطيتك فرصة لمراجعة نفسك ولم تغتنمها ومررنا عليها وانتهى العرض ، والآن عليك أن تثبت ان الجنود يعرفون الرب يسوع المسيح ، والإجابة على السؤال الذي طرحته عليك ،، طبعا دا كل دا رغم اني أصلا نفيت لك ان الجنود هم اللي سألوا ، يعني ضربت سؤالك من كل الجوانب ...


منتظر ردك  واتمنى ان تعرف معنى الحوار وليس " الدردشة ".. آل على مضض آل ..
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 يناير 2012)

*

طالما رجل وبتتناقش وبتسأل وبنجاوبك يبقى تحترم نفسك 
[/QUOTE]
حاضر...

**



وسؤالك واللي بيحاورك وترد عليه زي ما هو بيرد عليه بالدليل ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حاضر ....*
*



 انا اعطيتك فرصة لمراجعة نفسك ولم تغتنمها ومررنا عليها وانتهى العرض 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنا أعطيتك فرصة لتجاوزها فلم تفعل !

**



، والآن عليك أن تثبت ان الجنود يعرفون الرب يسوع المسيح ، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أجبتك !*
*طيب يامولكا*
*أزيدك بيان*
*تعالى كده نروح*
* لمتى 26 / 47 (فى نفس القصة)*
*وفيما هو يتكلم ، إذا يهوذا أحد الإثنى عشر قد جاء معه جمع كثير بسيوف وعصى من عند رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب*
*جمع كثـــــــــــــير لايعرف يسوع ؟**!!*
*وكذا فى لوقا ( جمع ) 22/ 47*
*حتى فى رواية يوحنا أستاذنا مولكا*
*فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداما*
*طيب يامولكا *
*الجند لايعرفون *
*والخداااااااااااام ؟!!!*
*كل ده مايعرفش*
*إذا *
*من كان يعرف يسوع ؟!!*

 طيب هنا  مشكل 
إن كانوا يعرفونه فلماذا لم يتم القبض عليه ؟
عجيب !
هل الذى قابلهم و سألهم  لم يكن يسوع ؟!!
أعجب !
تساؤلات 
هذا سيدخلنا فى متاهة أخرى وسيودى بى إلى حقل ألغام
فلندعه الآن


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

> *وأنا أعطيتك فرصة لتجاوزها فلم تفعل !*



بالطبع لن!



> *أجبتك !*


لم تجيبني إلا بخطأ ورددته لك ..


أكرر سؤالي مع طلب الدليل ..



> *وفيما هو يتكلم ، إذا يهوذا أحد الإثنى عشر قد جاء معه جمع كثير بسيوف وعصى من عند رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب*
> *جمع كثـــــــــــــير لايعرف يسوع ؟**!!*



هاها ، هو انا قلت لك أن الجمع قليل عشان تقول لي " جمع كثير "؟!!!
عايزها جمع كثير ؟! خليها جمع كثير ، برضو اثبن أن الجنود يعرفوا الرب يسوع المسيح ،، اين الدليل ؟



> *وكذا فى لوقا ( جمع ) 22/ 47*



إعتراف : الذين أتوا كانوا " جمع كثييييييييييييييييير " ، خلاص انتهينا من النقطة دي ؟ إثبت بقى ان الجنود يعرفوا الرب يسوع المسيح!
:t31:



> *حتى فى رواية يوحنا أستاذنا مولكا*
> *فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداما*


لا اعرف هل تجيد القراءة ؟

كان سؤالي عن " الجنود " ، الجنوووووووووووووووووو       وووو  ووو  ووو  ووووو   ووووووووود ، هل تجيد القراءة ؟




> *الجند لايعرفون *



إذن فلا تكابر في الحق.




> *كل ده مايعرفش*
> *إذا *
> *من كان يعرف يسوع ؟!!*



إحنا هانتكلم " بالهمبكة " ولا بالدليل ؟!

ضربت لك الموضوع كله بأن المسيح هو اللي سأل وترجع تقول لي مش عارفينه ولا عارفينه ! انت هاتهزر ؟



> إن كانوا يعرفونه فلماذا لم يتم القبض عليه ؟



هم مين اللي تقصدهم ؟ وفي اي وقت تقصده ؟



> هل الذى قابلهم و سألهم  لم يكن يسوع ؟!!


النصوص المقدسة تقول أنه يسوع المسيح ربك.



> هذا سيدخلنا فى متاهة أخرى وسيودى بى إلى حقل ألغام


اللغم إنفجاره تحت يدي ، متى شئت ضغطتُ..


بالمناسبة ، لا تتهرب من كلامي :



> * لماذا لم يقبض الجنود عليه طالما هم يعرفونه ؟! *



:spor2:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 يناير 2012)

الملاحظة الثالثة من روايات الصلب 
متى 27 /50 : 53
(فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح
وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى اثنين ، من فوق ومن أسفل ، والأرض تزلزلت ، والصخور تشققت 
والقبور تفتحت ، قام كثير من أجساد القديسيين الراقدين 
وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ، ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة )

هذا وصف يرويه متى لما حدث من الآيات بعد صلب يسوع
جميل 
فليسمح لى زملائى المتحاورون بملاحظتين :
الأولى
أن لوقا فى روايته ذكر انشقاق حجاب الهيكل قبل موت يسوع !!
وهاك سياقها 

لوقا 23 / 45 ، 46

وأظلمت الأرض ، وانشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه
ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال : ياأبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى 
ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح

فهل انشق حجاب الهيكل قبل الموت أو بعده ؟!

الثانى
أن بقية الأناجيل لم تذكر تزلزل الأرض !
وتشقق الصخور !
وتفتح القبور !
وقيام أجساد بعد موتها !
وهذه آيات قل نظيرها ، وتوفرت كل الدواعى على اشتهارها ونقلها
فكيف خفيت على الثلاثة ؟!!!!
حتى لوقا المدقق !!
(1 /3 )
رأيت أنا أيضا إذ تتبعت كل شئ من الأول بتدقيق أن أكتب على التوالى إليك عزيزى ثاوفيلس
أيها القديس لوقا
أين تزلزل الأرض ؟
وتشقق الصخور ؟
وتفتح القبور ؟
وخوج الأجساد بعد الممات ؟
قبل
أو
حتى بعد موت يسوع !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يناير 2012)

> فهل انشق حجاب الهيكل قبل الموت أو بعده ؟!


*حجاب الهيكل شق بعد موت المسيح وليس قبله.*


> أن بقية الأناجيل لم تذكر تزلزل الأرض !
> وتشقق الصخور !
> وتفتح القبور !
> وقيام أجساد بعد موتها !
> ...


*وهل كتبت الاناجيل لتروى اخبار فقط ام لتصل للمؤمن رسالة الخلاص ؟
هل ذكر هذه المعجزة يفرق فى خلاص المؤمن؟
وهذا تلاحظه فى الاناجيل عموما ستجد هناك اناجيل انفردت بذكر حوادث لم تذكرها غيرها فمثلا معجزةاقامة لعاذر من الموت لم تذكر الا فى انجيل يوحنا.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

*للمرة الثالثة على ما أعتقد تتهرب من سؤالي لك في حوارك :

  لماذا لم يقبض الجنود عليه طالما هم يعرفونه ؟!  



إذن أنتهينا إلى أنك فشلت في إثبات ما أدعيته سابقا لأن الجنود يعرفوه ولا دليل لديك..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2012)

*



أن لوقا فى روايته ذكر انشقاق حجاب الهيكل قبل موت يسوع !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

سأظل أنحت في عقلك هذا الذي لا تستخدمه حتى تصل لمرحلة تجيب فيها نفسك قبل ان تسأل.


لو كنت فعلا تفكر وتبحث لما فعلت هذا الذي فعلته!
فمن أين اتيت نصياً أن الوحي المقدس بحسب القديس لوقا قال بإنشقاق الحجاب " قبل " موت ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ؟!


أما عن النص الذي أوردته فلو كنت تقرأ مجرد قراءة لكنت قرات النص السابق له فهو يقول :
**44 وكان نحو الساعة السادسة. فكانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة.*
*45 واظلمت الشمس وانشقّ حجاب الهيكل من وسطه.*
*46 ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * 


* 

الوحي بحسب القديس لوقا قال هذه الأحداث متتابعة عطفا على " نحو الساعة السادسة " ،، اي لما كانت الساعة 6 حصل كذا كذا كذا ...


فهو لا يرتب الأحداث..




أن بقية الأناجيل لم تذكر تزلزل الأرض !
وتشقق الصخور !
وتفتح القبور !
وقيام أجساد بعد موتها !

أنقر للتوسيع...

اية مشكلتك في كدا ؟!




وهذه آيات قل نظيرها ، وتوفرت كل الدواعى على اشتهارها ونقلها
 فكيف خفيت على الثلاثة ؟!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


سامحني ، ما هذا السفة؟! من قال انها خفيت على الثلاثة!

هل عندما لا أخبرك بأني لي طفل أكون قد خفى عليّ أني لي طفل !!

بزمتك دا تسميه أية غير سفة!؟




حتى لوقا المدقق !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا ، لوقا المدقق ، هو انت بتفهم ان طالما هو مدقق يبقى يذكر كل حاجة ؟!!

دا انت 100 100 ، صباح الخير!




أيها القديس لوقا
أين تزلزل الأرض ؟
وتشقق الصخور ؟
وتفتح القبور ؟
وخوج الأجساد بعد الممات ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

في إنجيل متى! ، اكتبها ليك ليه يا مسلم!!؟
هو انت مابتعرفش تقرأ في انجيل متى!!




*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يناير 2012)

تابعت  الحوار .. وتعليقي  الاتى:-
1- فعلا المـــــســــــيـــح  هو الذى بادر وحده بالسؤال الجهورى    قائلا  ((  من  تطلبون  ))...((  إذن   فدعوا  هؤلاء -يشير  إلى الاثنى  عشر ومن  معهم  من التلاميذ- يذهبون))
2-  يهوذا  إتـــــفـــــق  مع  الجند  وخدم  رؤساء الكهنة   على تسليم المسيح  فى ((فــرصــة مـــوافــــقــة ))    خلواّ   من الجمع...  على  حدى  -  ... على  إنفراد. لتلافي  اللوم والفتن.
3-   أعطى ((مسلمه-  يهوذا )) علامــة  للجنود   للقبض  على يسوع.
4- الشخص  المتحدث((  الرب يسوع   بحسب إيماننا-   وعديد من الاشخاص المقترحين بحسب الروايات الملتبسة للقرطبي وغيره من   كبار مفسري شركاؤنا  فى الوطن _المحمديين_ )) ..  أقر بنــفسه.. أنه كان معهم كل يوم  فى ((الهيكل ))  معلما  .. ولم يلقوا عليه الايادى.-لكن لكى  يتم الكتاب- و (( كيف تكمل  الكُتب))  -ولا   يُعقل  أن يقول هذه العبارة  غيره  ...
5- المجندين بعضهم أن  لم يكن  أغلبهم  أجانب  يقضون  أوقاتا فى التجنيد الالزامى  فليسوا من متتبعى  المسيح  عارفي شخصيته..ومن جند الهيكل  وخدام رئيس الكهنة  هم  شباب يهودى  متجند .. ليس بالضرورة من المواظبين على حضور عظات المسيح التعليمية ومحاضراته  وحواراته....ومنهم من نفر  منه   وابتعد منه لتنافر الميول والاتجاهات الروحية والعقائدية فانصطدت نفوسهم منه لوداعته وطهارته وعفافه ونقاوته وزهده وكرازته بالتعفف والبر وبالميول  نحو الباقيات الابديات وزهده فى الشهوات والاطماع...
6- عرف منذ قيام الجمهورية (الدولة الرومانية)  أن  يقوم القائمون على الشرطة بإلقاء القبض  على المتهم رهن التحقيق   بموجب إذن قضائي بعد التحقق الجهورى العلنى من  هوية  المتهم .. بتشهيد الشهود.. وأيضا فى المحاكم ينادى على المتهم ويتم التحقق العلنى من هوية المتهم ومواجهته بالتهم شفاهيا على  رؤؤس  الاشهاد.. ومازال  هذا ما يتبع حتى الان.
فالتحقق من شخصية المسيح كان -إجرائيـــــًا-  ولله الشكر والحمد هذه النقطة لاتصب فى مصلحة المحاور الغير مسيحى إطلاقا - فالجموع يتأكدون من هوية شخصية المقبوض عليه بوسائل عده حضوريا وبحضور الاثنى عشر وامين الصندوق وجمعا غفيرا.
وهو صرح انه هو يسوع الناصرى - الذى يطلبوه .. ويطلب منهم   أن يتركوه الاثنى عشر الى حال سبيلهم. وهو نفسه يعاتب الموجودين من رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون والكتبة.. لانه كان معهم أياما عديده طويلة يعلم ويعظ يحاور ويجادل ويناظر ويشفي ويبرئ ويقيم موتى ويغفر خطايا ... ولم يمدوا الايادى  عليه فى الهيكل.-
-وهو ذاته  ينتهر تلميذه الاكبر سنا  بطرس-الكهل -  ويأمره ان يرد سيفه الى غمده ويلقنه مبدأءا هاما-ولا يقدر أن يفعل  ذلك الا  السيد والمعلم\\\ويبرئ ويشفي أذن مَلخــُس  (مالكوس)  عبد رئيس الكهنة ولا يقدر ان يفعل ذلك الا الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى   لاغير-لا احد  غيره....
7- حينما  لايذكر وحى الروح القدوس على لسان  الانجيلي لوقا  ((كل ))  أحداث السرد  ولا يستعمل ((( كامل النصوص الحرفية)))  التى إستعملها الروح القدوس  على لسان الانجيلي  (متى)  فهذا ليس -تناقض... وليس معناه  تكذيبا   أو نفيا  لحدوثها  فهو يسرد  لتقديم   الحقيقة بتكامل  مُعّين وبسياق مُعّين ....  ليس مجرد  نسخ  كوبي وبيست إعتباطا.
8-  تقديم   ذكــــــر  حدث  على حدث  لتقييم  الروح القدس أهمية السرد  بهذه   الكيفية فى سياق معين ..لا يعنى بلبلة ولا  يعنى تناقض   إلا  للمُغــــرض  فقط.. قلنا ان هذا  تكامل  وترابط وتفصيل للتوضيح .... لكن ما يحدث من المعترض اسمه مصادره  وترصد وعنت وتعسف.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 يناير 2012)

جيد يامولكا
كما قلت ، ققارئ لحادثة الصلب استوقفتنى ملاحظ
وجيد منك أن تبينها لى
تعالى مثلا أستاذنا مولكا
إلى موقف اللصين اللذين صلبا مع يسوع
متى 27/44
وبذلك أيضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه 
بينما لوقا ينفى عن أحدهما
لوقا 23 / 39
وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا :" إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا 
فأجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا : " أولا تخاف الله إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه 
فأى الروايتين أصح ؟

بل حتى فى أشياء بسيطة 
تعالى مثلا العنوان الموضوع على الصليب 
فالعنوان عند يوحنا 19 / 19
( يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود )
بينما عند لوقا 23 / 38
(هذا هو ملك اليهود ) !
فأى العنوانين أصح ؟

بل حتى اللغة 
فيوحنا 19 / 20
وكان مكتوبا بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية
أما لوقا 23 / 38
وكان عنوان مكتوب فوقه بأحرف يونانية ورومانية وعبرانية  !
فأى اللغات أصح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2012)

> كما قلت ، ققارئ لحادثة الصلب استوقفتنى ملاحظ


بدون أن تعتبرني اهينك ، صدقني هذه " ملاحظ " يشعر بها أقل من مستوى قاريء..


> بينما لوقا ينفى عن أحدهما


اللهم طولك يا روح!

*ممكن توريني فين " الـــنــــــفـــــي "؟؟؟؟*




> فأى الروايتين أصح ؟


*يعني انت تتخيل مثلا ، مثلا يعني ، اني هاقول لك ده صح والتاني غلط ؟ او العكس ؟!!*



> فالعنوان عند يوحنا 19 / 19
> ( يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود )
> بينما عند لوقا 23 / 38
> (هذا هو ملك اليهود ) !
> فأى العنوانين أصح ؟



*كلاهما صحيح ولكن أحدهما حرفي والثاني تعبيري ، النص الحرفي هو نص القديس يوحنا والنص الآخر هو نص تعبيري " عوّض فيه القديس لوقا عن إسم " يسوع الناصري " بـ " هذا " .... ملك اليهود " *
*( هل هذه النقطة واضحة؟ )*​


> بل حتى اللغة
> فيوحنا 19 / 20
> وكان مكتوبا بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية
> أما لوقا 23 / 38
> وكان عنوان مكتوب فوقه بأحرف يونانية ورومانية وعبرانية  !



*في نص لوقا لا يوجد أصلا أي لغات، حسب علم النصي لأقدم المخطوطات.* *راجع الترجمات الأخرى ( الحديثة )*.


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يناير 2012)

> بل حتى اللغة
> فيوحنا 19 / 20
> وكان مكتوبا بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية
> أما لوقا 23 / 38
> ...


*ابو الكباتن لغة روما هى اللغة اللاتينية
اللاتينة هى الرومانية
دى معلومة يعرفها الاطفال 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يناير 2012)

> فالعنوان عند يوحنا 19 / 19
> ( يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود )
> بينما عند لوقا 23 / 38
> (هذا هو ملك اليهود ) !
> فأى العنوانين أصح ؟


*العنوان الكامل الذى كان يضع على راس المصلوب
اسمه وبلده وعلته
اليافته كاملة مكتوب عليه  يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود
فى بشير ركز على اسمه وفى بشير ركز على علته وفى بشير ذكر العنوان كاملا
ايه علاقة الكلام دا بثبوت صلبوت السيد فى الانجيل *


----------



## apostle.paul (31 يناير 2012)

> متى 27/44
> وبذلك أيضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه
> بينما لوقا ينفى عن أحدهما
> لوقا 23 / 39
> ...


*كلا من متى ومرقس ذكروا ان اللصان عيروا يسوع 
ولوقا ذكر ايمان ديماس(الاسم التقليدى للص اليمين) بالمسيح فى النهاية *

*فالطبيعى من ذكر الاحاديث ان مع بداية الصلب الاتنين عيروه انه مش قادر يخلص نفسه
وديماس امن بيه فيما بعد 

التناقض ان يقول انجيل ان اللص اليمين امن بيه والتانى ينكر
دا التناقض بينهم مش ذكر موقف اللصين فى ساعات الصلب من تعيير المسيح لايمان احدهم بيه فى النهاية 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (31 يناير 2012)

هو الموضوع ده لسه حي

قرات بعض من ردودك زميل ياسر.. صدقني ضغطي ارتفع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> هو الموضوع ده لسه حي
> 
> قرات بعض من ردودك زميل ياسر.. صدقني ضغطي ارتفع


 آسف أستاذة انجيلا على رفع الضغط
هاهو مولكا رفع بعض التساؤلات التى كنت أريد طرحها
كأنه يستبق !
فلم يعد لاستكمال موضوعى معنى
فأكتفى بهذا
شكر للمحاورين الفضلاء
سمعان الأخميمى
والمهذب فادى الكلدانى
والزميل الكتريك
وطبعا أستاذ مولكا
والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2012)

*



هاهو مولكا رفع بعض التساؤلات التى كنت أريد طرحها

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا والنبي ، دا انت اللي مبخت ومحظوظ ، انا مارفعتش ، دا دكتور هولي هو اللي حطها على موقعه فنقلتها ومن حسن حظك انها تبع الموضوع اللي بتتكلم فيه ...


انا بيتهيألي ان دكتور هولي هايخلص على الشبهات اللي ضد المسيحيية ويخش على الشبهات اللي ضد الإسلام ويخش على الشبهات اللي ضد الإلحاد ..... 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> آسف أستاذة انجيلا على رفع الضغط
> هاهو مولكا رفع بعض التساؤلات التى كنت أريد طرحها
> كأنه يستبق !
> فلم يعد لاستكمال موضوعى معنى
> ...


 

بالتأكيد الحمد لله على كل حال اخ ياسر ...يعني لم نفهم ...الحمد لله لان الموضوع انتهى...ام الحمد لله على انه تعلمت شيء جديد...ام الحمد لله ان مولكا رفع بعض المواضيع! :t13:


----------

